# Fossy's Back Up after being Down



## fossyant (26 Nov 2015)

Thought I'd better not clog up the commuting thread.

Got right hooked on Longford Lane in North Reddish. I'd just turned onto the road so wasn't going quickly and I was filtering on the outside. Saw the car, but he suddenly went for a gap, except I was in front of him.

Too close to break so I smashed into the front, twisted and then hit the bonnet and floor. I knew something was wrong before I hit the floor.

The pain was incredible so just lay on my back groaning. The driver did stop but looked shocked.

Two ladies stopped and one was a nurse so she immobilised my neck.

Rapid response were there pronto. The police got the drivers details and let someone take my bike in.

Lots of scans and the CT showed multiple ribs fractured and my L4 cracked in two.

Very lucky I wasn't paralysed. That came as a shock. 

I think commuting by bike is a no no now. Will have to get the fixed replaced with an MTB.


----------



## Ganymede (26 Nov 2015)

Oh Fossy that's awful, very sorry indeed to hear it. Keep us updated. Very gentle virtual


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2015)

Sorry to hear of your accident. Take care and I hope you get well soon.


----------



## L Q (26 Nov 2015)

Not good, very sorry to hear that.

GWS


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Nov 2015)

GWS


----------



## roadrash (26 Nov 2015)

sorry to hear that , hope you heal well and wish you a quick recovery


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2015)

Can tell my ribs are buggered, just been put on oxygen as stats only 88


----------



## GetAGrip (26 Nov 2015)

Oh no, ouch! really sorry to hear about you're injuries. Are you still in hospital? edit - of course you are - (doh). Sounds like you've been lucky (I guess). You're racking up quite a list of rips & breaks over the years Fossy.
Here's for a full & fast recovery


----------



## rich p (26 Nov 2015)

Bugger gws


----------



## dan_bo (26 Nov 2015)

Said it before dude, say the word and I'll be over to keep Frank warm.


----------



## Neilsmith (26 Nov 2015)

What a nightmare best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## Brandane (26 Nov 2015)

Sh!t; that sounds extremely painful. Broken ribs are no fun. At least it sounds like you have been lucky in a way, if that's any consolation. Get well soon.


----------



## arch684 (26 Nov 2015)

That's bad news hope your recovery goes well


----------



## Markymark (26 Nov 2015)

User13710 said:


> Broken ribs are horrible. Don't read anything funny or breathe in anything that might make you sneeze.


Safest thing then to be sure is buy a Miranda box set.

Broken ribs are annoying as bugger all you can do about it other than wait and remember they heal back stronger than before.


----------



## mjr (26 Nov 2015)

GWS. 

The scary thing is that that looks like a fairly unremarkable straight road, so it's in the "how the HELL didn't they see you?" category


----------



## MikeW-71 (26 Nov 2015)

Ouch! That's got to hurt. Get well soon


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2015)

Yikes! 

That's awful news, but as you mentioned - at least that L4 break didn't cripple you.

GWS.


----------



## totallyfixed (26 Nov 2015)

Dr_pink told me about it after seeing something on Facebook last night. Hopefully you will heal quickly and afterwards will think how lucky you were [we went through something similar], however it's more about how you are affected mentally in the longer term. Look at it as an unlucky chance in a million because that is what it was. Best wishes from both of us.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Nov 2015)

User13710 said:


> Broken ribs are horrible. Don't read anything funny or breathe in anything that might make you sneeze.


I might pop over with my Discworld collection.....


----------



## Drago (26 Nov 2015)

Bloodyhellfire. Glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Nov 2015)

Ouch. Having knackered my ribs in spring you have my sympathies. If you've got any pets, don't let them sleep with you: an enthusiastic kitten caused me agony in the night!

Nobodies asked about the most important thing though, the bike! I hope it's OK!


----------



## derrick (26 Nov 2015)

GWS.Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Nov 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Nobodies asked about the most important thing though, the bike! I hope it's OK!


Ahem!


I like Skol said:


> Again? He's a careless fecker. It's got to be curtains for him this time, she won't let him out on the bike again.......
> 
> Hope you are ok Fossy, but more importantly, how is the bike


----------



## AndyRM (26 Nov 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Ahem!



I hate Skol, so I've got you on ignore


----------



## Dayvo (26 Nov 2015)

Sorry to hear that, Fossy! Sounds as though you were lucky to _only _sustain the injuries you did!

Hope you got the chance to call the driver all the names under the sun, ending with 'see you in court.' 

Get well soon, fella.


----------



## Lonestar (26 Nov 2015)

GWS fossy.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2015)

Don't push the recovery. 
You're here to complain/moan about it, that's the main thing.


----------



## Cuchilo (26 Nov 2015)

Sorry to hear this ! Get well soon pal


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Nov 2015)

Get well soon Fossy, good time for choosing a new bike.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (26 Nov 2015)

Dayvo said:


> ending with 'see you in court.'



I'd have ended with "see you next Tuesday"!

@fossyant All the best for a full and speedy recovery.

GC


----------



## Sbudge (26 Nov 2015)

fossyant said:


> Thought I'd better not clog up the commuting thread.
> 
> Got right hooked on Longford Lane in North Reddish. I'd just turned onto the road so wasn't going quickly and I was filtering on the outside. Saw the car, but he suddenly went for a gap, except I was in front of him.
> 
> ...


Ouch, that's terrible. Really sorry to hear about it. Yes, sounds like a very close escape (if you can call multiple fractures an escape!). Lots of positive thoughts headed your way for the recovery,


----------



## Sbudge (26 Nov 2015)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Safest thing then to be sure is buy a Miranda box set.
> 
> Broken ribs are annoying as bugger all you can do about it other than wait and remember they heal back stronger than before.


I guess that depends on whether you find Miranda funny! Probably not ideal if you do.


----------



## mcshroom (26 Nov 2015)

Ouch. GWS Fossy. Don't rush back, let yourself heal properly first. 

All the best!


----------



## Jayaly (26 Nov 2015)

Ow, that's terrible. I hope that you get well soon.


----------



## potsy (26 Nov 2015)

User13710 said:


> Broken ribs are horrible. Don't read anything funny or breathe in anything that might make you sneeze.


I believe @I like Skol is visiting him, that should put an end to any laughing.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Nov 2015)

potsy said:


> I believe @I like Skol is visiting him, that should put an end to any laughing.




He won't be groaning cos of his injuries.....


----------



## shouldbeinbed (26 Nov 2015)

Jeez. heal well.


----------



## Curb (26 Nov 2015)

GWS.

Sorry to hear about that - sounds pretty bad.

(I guess you are battle hardened by now , but seriously, hope you make a good and swift recovery)

I take your incidents as a timely reminder to us less experienced folks to be ever vigilant.


----------



## Crackle (26 Nov 2015)

Saw this in trending threads and thought you'd gone into the eiderdown business. L4 eh, that's a bum injury.

Fingers crossed for a uncomplicated recovery.


----------



## si_c (26 Nov 2015)

Bloody hell. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Gatters (26 Nov 2015)

Bad news indeed, heal quickly mate


----------



## Tin Pot (26 Nov 2015)

Sorry to hear this - get well soon!


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (26 Nov 2015)

I'm glad you're able to tell us about it. All the best and get well soon.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (26 Nov 2015)

Keep chin up, GWS.


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2015)

Can tell my ribs are buggered, just been put on oxygen as stats only 88. Also got a shed load more morphine so feel better.


----------



## apb (26 Nov 2015)

fossyant said:


> ... Also got a shed load more morphine ...



Every cloud and all that.

GWS, hope you get back on the bike soon


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Nov 2015)

GWS

i take it you will be after a few more jokes to keep you amused in the coming days


----------



## steve50 (26 Nov 2015)

At least you are still here to tell us about it, get well soon.


----------



## Cubist (26 Nov 2015)

Healing vibes @fossyant old boy, healing vibes.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Nov 2015)

Sbudge said:


> I guess that depends on whether you find Miranda funny! Probably not ideal if you do.



I'd be* very* surprised if _anyone_ found Miranda funny. 

Keep getting well, Fossy.


----------



## PK99 (26 Nov 2015)

User13710 said:


> Broken ribs are horrible. Don't read anything funny or breathe in anything that might make you sneeze.



Do NOT get a chest infection and cough!

I can vouch from personal experience that it is not a good combination.


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Nov 2015)

I hated the morh


fossyant said:


> Can tell my ribs are buggered, just been put on oxygen as stats only 88. Also got a shed load more morphine so feel better.


Might take your mind your other pain..

I hated morphine injection, both the initial whooshing around as coursed through and then the hangover! Pain relief was fantastic though.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (26 Nov 2015)

Fossyant, I am so sorry to hear this. I am really glad that it wasn't as bad as it could have been.

I hope that you recover soon and they are giving enough drugs xxxx


----------



## Mrs M (26 Nov 2015)

Ouch ya, sounds like a sore one .
Wishing you a good, speedy recovery.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (26 Nov 2015)

I hope you have a swift and full recovery.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Nov 2015)

That's bad news GWS


----------



## CopperCyclist (26 Nov 2015)

Hoping for a full and fast recovery for you. Thank goodness that nurse was there and immobilised you*


*not medically trained, just assuming it was a good thing based on your break


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Nov 2015)

Christ mate, that's nasty. Morphine is great though isn't it? Been on it for 12 months now, no sign of me getting off it.
Take it easy and let them look after you and rest and get well soon!
What are the doing about the L4 break?

Oh and really, really don't cough, or get an chest infection with the broken ribs. I, too can vouch for the fact you do not want to go down that avenue.


----------



## Saluki (26 Nov 2015)

I tried to comment on this earlier but my pad thing decided to not play ball.
GWS and do as the nurses tell you 

+1 with the not getting a chest infection, cold or anything funny to read. Just recovering from a hairline crack in a rib and it's not blooming funny.

As @SatNavSaysStraightOn says, what are they doing about the L4 break?


----------



## Norry1 (26 Nov 2015)

Really sorry to hear this mate. GWS.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Nov 2015)

Gws and heal quick and strong


----------



## growingvegetables (26 Nov 2015)

Oh lordy - bad news. GWS!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Nov 2015)

Very nasty but I'm glad it wasn't worse than that. GWS @fossyant


----------



## flake99please (26 Nov 2015)

Wishing you a full & speedy recovery mate.


----------



## HLaB (26 Nov 2015)

Scary stuff @fossyant as bad as it is though I'm glad you are still here to tell the tale! Heal well and Fast!


----------



## Dayvo (26 Nov 2015)

User13710 said:


> ASJT ... twice.



And it's worth repeating. Again, just to remove any doubt.


----------



## cyberknight (26 Nov 2015)

fossyant said:


> Can tell my ribs are buggered, just been put on oxygen as stats only 88. Also got a shed load more morphine so feel better.


The things some people will do to get drug's these days! GWS Fossy


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Nov 2015)

Ouch, sorry to hear that. GWS, and to help with the boredom, Breaking Bad, Better Call Saul and Marcos.


----------



## Katherine (26 Nov 2015)

Sorry to hear about your accident! OUCH! Best wishes for your recovery.


----------



## Buck (26 Nov 2015)

Jeeps!! Never good to hear things like this. 

GWS.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Nov 2015)

Hope you mend quickly!


----------



## simon the viking (26 Nov 2015)

Only just read this.. Ouch Gws


----------



## vickster (26 Nov 2015)

Ouch! Heal well


----------



## Peter88 (26 Nov 2015)

:-( not good GWS Fossy


----------



## Glow worm (26 Nov 2015)

Bloody nightmare - all the best Foss


----------



## hopless500 (26 Nov 2015)

Sh1t Fossy - sounds like you were kinda lucky. GWS


----------



## rdfcyclist (26 Nov 2015)

Take all the time needed to heal right and don't let it impede you in the long run. Chin up and get well soon


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2015)

I think it's L4 mid back. It's clean cracked through. The consultant said he would show me. Going to try and see if it heals over the next few weeks rather than risk surgery, plus my ribs won't help if they operate now. Looks like an over Xmas stay.

I will pack in commuting by bike. Just too many near misses, and switch to rides in the hills instead.

Bike is ok from an untrained eye (my mum and dad). The WCS bars are bent at a funny vertical angle so this could suggest stem and steerer damage. It may be a write off from the shops point of view.

Just a bit bored now


----------



## hopless500 (26 Nov 2015)




----------



## Glow worm (26 Nov 2015)

fossyant said:


> I think it's L4 mid back. It's clean cracked through. The consultant said he would show me. Going to try and see if it heals over the next few weeks rather than risk surgery, plus my ribs won't help if they operate now. Looks like an over Xmas stay.
> 
> I will pack in commuting by bike. Just too many near misses, and switch to rides in the hills instead.
> 
> ...



Blimey, feck the bike, just get yourself better soon


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Nov 2015)

So sorry to read this @fossyant, you have not been lucky health wise lately but this was a real lucky escape!
Take it easy, GWS, and above all, do not feel disheartened, you will eventually get to enjoy your cycling again in the meantime we are here to keep you company when you feel bored.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2015)

fossyant said:


> I think it's L4 mid back. It's clean cracked through. The consultant said he would show me. Going to try and see if it heals over the next few weeks rather than risk surgery, plus my ribs won't help if they operate now. Looks like an over Xmas stay.
> 
> I will pack in commuting by bike. Just too many near misses, and switch to rides in the hills instead.
> 
> ...


Easier repair or replace than you though. Person first, parts second.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> So sorry to read this @fossyant, you have not been lucky health wise lately but this was a real lucky escape!
> Take it easy, GWS, and above all, do not feel disheartened, you will eventually get to enjoy your cycling again in the meantime we are here to keep you company when you feel bored.


You'll be here for the night shift then.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Nov 2015)

fossyant said:


> I think it's L4 mid back. It's clean cracked through. The consultant said he would show me. Going to try and see if it heals over the next few weeks rather than risk surgery, plus my ribs won't help if they operate now. Looks like an over Xmas stay.
> 
> I will pack in commuting by bike. Just too many near misses, and switch to rides in the hills instead.
> 
> ...


TBH foss if i was still working southside I'm not sure I'd still be commuting by bike- at least not when the clocks go back. It's just got too busy with too many thoughtless twerps about. These days it's a quick squirt through Daisy nook and extend into saddleworth if i wanna workout. Much better. 

Juat get yourself straight eh and we'll start talking about getting you into cyclocross for your kicks.


----------



## gavgav (26 Nov 2015)

All the very best for a speedy recovery @fossyant


----------



## flyingfish (26 Nov 2015)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## mjr (27 Nov 2015)

fossyant said:


> I will pack in commuting by bike. Just too many near misses, and switch to rides in the hills instead.


Maybe there are less plonker-prone routes - I switched today's route home to a 2 mile longer quieter one because the nutters seemed to be out driving today and at least on that one, I might have a soft landing in the bank instead of risk being punted into traffic - it shouldn't be this way but it is until we get Road Justice sorted out... but don't be making rash decisions now. Get well, then decide.


----------



## fossyant (27 Nov 2015)

I'd switched to a much less plonker route too. Need a commute out of town


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Nov 2015)

fossyant said:


> I'd switched to a much less plonker route too. Need a commute out of town


Saw a few cyclists on the A6 in heavy rush hour traffic yesterday morning. I did not envy them, it was carnage. Makes me realise how lucky I am mostly on rural roads.


----------



## Simontm (27 Nov 2015)

Oof! Just read this. All the best Fossy


----------



## marknotgeorge (27 Nov 2015)

Try and keep your spirits* up. That will help your recovery.

* Not that sort of spirits. Keep the drinkable ones down. Barfing and broken ribs don't mix...


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Nov 2015)

That is a bit of a beeeatch. GWS.


----------



## clf (27 Nov 2015)

Get well soon, never nice to hear of an off, particularly a severe one like this.


----------



## longers (27 Nov 2015)

Ouch indeed. We're pretty shocked to hear about this - take care eh? 
Let us know if there's owt you need.

If @dan_bo is looking after Frank then i'd better take care of the green Ribble. Only fair!


----------



## cyberknight (27 Nov 2015)

Im sorry you feel the need to give up commuting but i cant lecture you , im not sure i could cope with the traffic i see on some videos as im used to hardly any traffic on my commute.
Wishing you a speedy recovery .


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (27 Nov 2015)

fossyant said:


> I'd switched to a much less plonker route too. Need a commute out of town


I dont think it makes any difference! My commute goes from Bredbury to Little Lever via Manchester town centre. My bad accident was on the only out of town bit that I do!


----------



## Slioch (27 Nov 2015)

GWS dude. Sure you don't want to hear this, but after getting similar injuries myself day 2 is the worst. It gets easier after that.  Hang in there. you'll be fine.


----------



## Haitch (27 Nov 2015)

Sickening news, Fossy. Hope you're already mending.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Nov 2015)

I only just got round to reading this CC cyclist down thread. Really bad news. I hope you're getting good care. Get well soon.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Nov 2015)

How's Fossy today?


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> How's Fossy today?


And how are the family taking it? Hopefully they've been visiting you today?


----------



## dan_bo (27 Nov 2015)

longers said:


> Ouch indeed. We're pretty shocked to hear about this - take care eh?
> Let us know if there's owt you need.
> 
> If @dan_bo is looking after Frank then i'd better take care of the green Ribble. Only fair!


Look at that! A lesser spotted longers. Don't get many of them to the pound!


----------



## raleighnut (28 Nov 2015)

Only just come across this, GWS fossyant.


----------



## DCLane (28 Nov 2015)

GWS - that's a nasty set of injuries


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Nov 2015)

Yikes just seen this fossy, GWS


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (28 Nov 2015)

Wow that is unlucky indeed, but perhaps very lucky that you are still here and fighting fit! 

Heal fast Fossy.


----------



## wintonbina (29 Nov 2015)

Get well soon :-)


----------



## Schneil (30 Nov 2015)

Oh no, Fractured vertebra = ouch!! 
Get well soon Fossy.

(I hate Longford road. It's supposed to be a nice cycle friendly route between reddish vale and the fallowfield loop. but seems to end up being the levenshulme - reddish bypass/rat run. I've had a couple of near misses on there myself)


----------



## joggingbob (1 Dec 2015)

GWS, hope you manage to leave hospital soon.


----------



## EthelF (1 Dec 2015)

Only just saw this - wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## fossyant (2 Dec 2015)

Still here. Not neen on here much as been on high morphine dose.

doing ok considering injuries

Kids and wife upset as kids never seen me in hospital for a stay.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2015)

How long were you in for?


----------



## fossyant (2 Dec 2015)

A week so far. Minimum, more likely just before Xmas or after.


----------



## summerdays (2 Dec 2015)

I hope you manage to get out in time for Christmas, for both you and the family.


----------



## I like Skol (2 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> Still here. Not neen on here much as been on high morphine dose.
> 
> doing ok considering injuries
> 
> Kids and wife upset as kids never seen me in hospital for a stay.


Glad to hear you are still with us. Was beginning to think you had decided to throw in the towel with cycling and cut off all ties.

I know things probably seem pretty bleak at the moment but knowing you, you will be up and about sooner rather than later and you WILL be back on a bike at some point


----------



## john59 (2 Dec 2015)

Get well soon.


----------



## Easytigers (2 Dec 2015)

Only just seen this as well! Hope you heal quickly and are fighting fit soon!


----------



## Katherine (2 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> Still here. Not neen on here much as been on high morphine dose.
> 
> doing ok considering injuries
> 
> Kids and wife upset as kids never seen me in hospital for a stay.




Good to hear from you. 
Well done. It will be hard for your family, hope you can support each other!!


----------



## nickyboy (2 Dec 2015)

Blimey Fossyant, only just seen this thread. Get well soon goes without saying.

When you're well let's have an "off his sickbed group ride in the hills"


----------



## Andrew_P (2 Dec 2015)

C'mon Fossy boy get well quick! Strangely my book on my Android for the last few weeks is about this tenacious young lady. When you reduce your morphine down might be worth a read.

http://www.theguardian.com/environment/bike-blog/2013/oct/07/after-accident-triathlete-giving-back

http://www.amazon.com/Long-Ride-Home-Beijing-Guardian-ebook/dp/B00LABRA5G


----------



## Svendo (2 Dec 2015)

I wish you a speedy and full recovery. Rubbish when you're knocked off. And enjoy the free and legal drugs!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Dec 2015)

Good to hear from you @fossyant, I was getting worried by the long silence.
Here, maybe this will cheer you up a bit


----------



## fossyant (2 Dec 2015)

Hi guys. Thanks for the good wishes. Been a bit sleepy with the drugs and weve just got it ok. Looks like I will be off th bike for 6 months and have to wear a body brace,
I wont be stopping riding but stopping commuting and focussing on the hills and MTB out of commute times, most likely drag my son out more with me.
If the fixed gets written off I will buy a new MTB,
My wife says she wont stop me but this one was too close to being paralysed and I am still at risk until healed. Been a wake up call


----------



## fossyant (2 Dec 2015)

Been a bit to close this time, will keep updating bit by bit as internet connectvity is shocking,


----------



## Donger (2 Dec 2015)

That's a shocker, Fossy. Shocking news, but what a great attitude. Get well soon.
Cheers,_ Donger._


----------



## Neilsmith (2 Dec 2015)

Good luck with the healing hope you won't be too bored while recovering, I'm injured at the moment nothing remotely similar to yours but haven't been out on the bike for 2 months and can't wait to get back out. Take it easy.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Dec 2015)

Dunno how this passed me by .... But chuffin'eck Fossy, all sounds a bit grim :-(. Glad it hasn't crushed your spirit though. GWS.
FF.


----------



## biking_fox (3 Dec 2015)

Only just seen this!. :-(

Shocked. Very best wishes for the long slow recovery process.


----------



## I like Skol (3 Dec 2015)

If I can get past security I will be popping in to see the patient tonight. I hope he has some choccies or grapes for me to pick at because it will be tea time and I may be hungry....


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2015)

I like Skol said:


> If I can get past security I will be popping in to see the patient tonight. I hope he has some choccies or grapes for me to pick at because it will be tea time and I may be hungry....


Aren't you supposed to be taking him choccies and grapes rather than scoffing any that you find when you get there!


----------



## jefmcg (3 Dec 2015)

or


----------



## Hip Priest (3 Dec 2015)

Sorry to hear about your accident Fossy. Get well soon mate.


----------



## fossyant (3 Dec 2015)

Cheers for the visit Skolly. Sorry no biscuits. Great to have a cyclists sense of humour as a visitor as most have been family so far.

As said, not much visibly wrong other than cracked ribs and a cracked vertibrae. The morphine is good.

Had more xrays today check lung healing. All going OK so far 

Never slept so much.


----------



## I like Skol (3 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> Cheers for the visit Skolly. Sorry no biscuits.


You tight barsteward, there was an unopened packet of biscuits on your table and you never even hinted at offering me one. I mean, it's not like you need them, you seem to be doing quite nicely being fed 5 square meals a day 

Anyway, glad I stopped off for the visit, it delayed me just enough to get caught in a tropical monsoon downpour on the way home. Shoes were sloshing around by the time I got home, but it was worth it to confirm that you are indeed in good spirits. Keep your chin up and I'm sure you will do just fine.

I will pop in again in the near future to check on your progress and might bring you a couple of those magazines we talked about. I like custard creams, or if there is any coffee for dunking then a nice choc bourbon. Don't let me down next time......


----------



## martinclive (4 Dec 2015)

GWS soon and best wishes for a full recovery


----------



## 4F (4 Dec 2015)

Bugger sorry to read this, get well soon Foss


----------



## HLaB (4 Dec 2015)

@fossyant I've been speaking to Magnatom on faceboke and he passes on his best wishes for a speedy and good recovery, his thoughts are with you!


----------



## jonny jeez (4 Dec 2015)

Sorry fossy, only just seen this thread. Awful stuff, swift recovery.

Can we convince you to keep commuting?


----------



## Bollo (4 Dec 2015)

Sheet fossy, I don't venture into Commuting anymore so I've only just seen this. GWS! Needless to say CC is going to hell in a handcart without your firm hand to guide the wayward.


----------



## fossyant (8 Dec 2015)

Slowly progressing. Thurday in the crunch time, xray of offending vertebra, if all ok then on goes the brace and physio to get me home before Xmas,

Not contacted driver yet as he can stew. Must call BC to get things rolling but they soon spring into action. Ive asked my lad to look for the bluetooth keyboard as im really srtuggling to type on the samsung pad when I full of drugs . just taken ages to type this. Driver will probably be very, apologetic ot change his story upon hearing my unhyries abd bike damage. 

more later, sleep now


----------



## jonny jeez (8 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> Slowly progressing. Thurday in the crunch time, xray of offending vertebra, if all ok then on goes the brace and physio to get me home before Xmas,
> 
> Not contacted driver yet as he can stew. Must call BC to get things rolling but they soon spring into action. Ive asked my lad to look for the bluetooth keyboard as im really srtuggling to type on the samsung pad when I full of drugs . just taken ages to type this. Driver will probably be very, apologetic ot change his story upon hearing my unhyries abd bike damage.
> 
> more later, sleep now


Is it just me who can literally see the drugs kicking in on this last post.

Sleep well, recover fast.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Dec 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> Is it just me who can literally see the drugs kicking in on this last post.
> 
> Sleep well, recover fast.


GWS and i cant type properly on a touch pad without drugs !


----------



## SavageHoutkop (8 Dec 2015)

Just seen this, v. sorry to hear, hope you get well soon!


----------



## I like Skol (8 Dec 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> Is it just me who can literally see the drugs kicking in on this last post.
> 
> Sleep well, recover fast.


You want to try talking to him in person! The way his eyes keep dilating more on one side then on the other is very unnerving.


----------



## roadrash (8 Dec 2015)

I like Skol said:


> You want to try talking to him in person! The way his eyes keep dilating more on one side then on the other is very unnerving.



but is he any different now he is in hospital on drugs


----------



## 13 rider (8 Dec 2015)

I like Skol said:


> You want to try talking to him in person! The way his eyes keep dilating more on one side then on the other is very unnerving.


He's keeping one eye on his biscuits to stop you snaffling them 
Wish him well when you visit again


----------



## BalkanExpress (8 Dec 2015)

GWS, hope you are out by Christmas


----------



## fossyant (9 Dec 2015)

Before 7,30am is about the Only time I am semi drug free so I might make sence. There are some pringles in the cupboard next to my bed.
I think my next tablet is kickig in so night nighy.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Dec 2015)

Good to hear from you from time to time, hope you get out soon!


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> Before 7,30am is about the Only time I am semi drug free so I might make sence. There are some pringles in the cupboard next to my bed.
> I think my next tablet is kickig in so night nighy.


Sithi


----------



## wisdom (10 Dec 2015)

Get well soon.Keep spirits up and DO AS YOU ARE TOLD by the medics.keep the posts coming we are missing you


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> Before 7,30am is about the Only time I am semi drug free so I might make sence. There are some pringles in the cupboard next to my bed.
> I think my next tablet is kickig in so night nighy.


Always worse when they wake you up, to give you something to help you sleep.


----------



## Diggs (10 Dec 2015)

All the very best Fossy , wish you well (looking at the above I'm hoping this catches you in a more lucid moment)


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2015)

Awaiting the big long acting dose of morphine,

Scan results came back good and havent moved but two vertebrae next to each other are cracked through, Down side is that I need another two weeks of bed rest before I start with the brace.

This takes me past Christmas with no going home. Going to be off work some time,

Anyway, Ive asked for the laptop as I cant get the legal stuff filled in with dodgy touchscreen fingers.

the driver is yet to reply on the number he gave

Night night as struggling now.


----------



## Scoosh (10 Dec 2015)

Even better - CC probably comes to @fossyant at Christmas ... via our 'representatives' @I Iike Skol and others ... 

Sleep well fossy  and dream of MTBing up and down tracks n trails ...


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Dec 2015)

User13710 said:


> Poor Fossy! Father Christmas does come to hospitals, I saw it on telly once.



That's true, although the poor man may also have to put up with some professional footballers.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Dec 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> That's true, although the poor man may also have to put up with some professional footballers.


  Anything but the footballers!


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> Awaiting the big long acting dose of morphine,
> 
> Scan results came back good and havent moved but two vertebrae next to each other are cracked through, Down side is that I need another two weeks of bed rest before I start with the brace.
> 
> ...


Sign of the medication kicking in?

Not the best time of year to be in hospital bed bound. Will you have a "special drip" for Christmas Day?


----------



## cyberknight (11 Dec 2015)

Come on fossy , get a wheelchair and start setting some KOM in the hospital corridors .


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Dec 2015)

And wean yourself off the heavy drugs PDQ!!


----------



## I like Skol (11 Dec 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> And wean yourself off the heavy drugs PDQ!!


No take more, lots more....


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2015)

I like Skol said:


> No take more, lots more....



You mean travel on "Uncle Nobby's Steamboat"!


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Come on fossy , get a wheelchair and start setting some KOM in the hospital corridors .


He's waiting until he's clean, then no-one can argue over the times set.


----------



## fossyant (11 Dec 2015)

There will be no wheelchair races as I already take PEDS.

News isn't good. Whilst docs say it's going well, one of the nurses showed the break to me as her hubby is also a pain in the ass cyclist. The break. Main vertibrae should be squarish but one of mine has bits missing and a chunk. The smaller pointy vertibrae is snapped in two. The are close to my spinal chord. I won't be in work for months. I won't be riding for a long time. Pain is well managed which is why I've had the riot act read to me (I'm just a fidget)

GB 155 (Gaz) has lost my turbo on his move to Scotland so I agreed £50 to part cover a cheap replacement.

MRI (bottom)and XRAY (top)attched


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2015)

Bloody hell. I hope you'll understand me not liking that post

Bedsores yet?


----------



## dan_bo (11 Dec 2015)

Cluckingbell foss you don't do half a job do you?


----------



## fossyant (11 Dec 2015)

MRI bottom shows cracked vertibrae to lower left of cursor then an off shaped square vertibrae. The MRI is in a little more detail, crushed vertibrae 4th from bottom


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> MRI bottom shows cracked vertibrae to lower left of cursor then an off shaped square vertibrae. The MRI is in a little note detail, crushed vertibrae 4th from bottom


Back first, bike second!

No news on how long it'll take?


----------



## Mrs M (11 Dec 2015)

Fek!
Hope you heal up well. xx


----------



## fossyant (11 Dec 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Cluckingbell foss you don't do half a job do you?



Aye, It seems I don't anymore.

If the fixed gets written off i'll need advice for a new MTB as I won't need a commute bike no more. Crap seems to happen in bucket loads these days.


----------



## fossyant (11 Dec 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Cluckingbell foss you don't do half a job do you?



Aye, It seems I don't anymore.

If the fixed gets written off i'll need advice for a new MTB as I won't need a commute bike no more. Crap seems to happen in bucket loads these days.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> Aye, It seems I don't anymore.
> 
> If the fixed gets written off i'll need advice for a new MTB as I won't need a commute bike no more. Crap seems to happen in bucket loads these days.


Is it just me seeing double?


----------



## fossyant (11 Dec 2015)

Probably not. Shattered and need my sleep. Should have the laptop tomorrow so I may be able to type properly.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (11 Dec 2015)

Sympathy mate. Not much else to offer.............

You will ride again!


----------



## Scoosh (11 Dec 2015)

Doesn't look very nice, so hope you do what you're told by all the folk your supporters on CC and GWS ! 

Very gentle  Mate.

Could be some interesting Modding to come ...


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Dec 2015)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Sympathy mate. Not much else to offer.............
> 
> You will ride again!


Same here-GWS!


----------



## Katherine (11 Dec 2015)

Oh no. Not good, you're in for the long haul! It's hard to keep still isn't it. Do your best. Hope you get your laptop tomorrow.


----------



## Bollo (11 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> There will be no wheelchair races as I already take PEDS.
> 
> News isn't good. Whilst docs say it's going well, one of the nurses showed the break to me as her hubby is also a pain in the ass cyclist. The break. Main vertibrae should be squarish but one of mine has bits missing and a chunk. The smaller pointy vertibrae is snapped in two. The are close to my spinal chord. I won't be in work for months. I won't be riding for a long time. Pain is well managed which is why I've had the riot act read to me (I'm just a fidget)
> 
> ...


Spine's ...... slack?

Take it very very easy fossy.


----------



## mjr (11 Dec 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Cluckingbell foss you don't do half a job do you?


Be fair... doesn't sound like it was his fault!


----------



## I like Skol (11 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> If the fixed gets written off i'll need advice for a new MTB as I won't need a commute bike no more.


 Get a GT Avalanche or Zaskar  Either bike will be tougher than you! Even I can't break mine......


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Dec 2015)

Poor Fossy! 
All because some driver didn't see.
I so don't like reading this type of news: it could have been me, it could have been you, it could have been any of us.
Just because we want to ride a bike to work


----------



## DCLane (11 Dec 2015)

Ouch! GWS.

Do you need a posse of cyclists visiting over Christmas?


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2015)

DCLane said:


> Ouch! GWS.
> 
> Do you need a posse of cyclists visiting over Christmas?


Don't most wards have a limit of two visitors per bed though?

Same thought crossed my mind when he said he'd be in over Christmas


----------



## cyberknight (12 Dec 2015)




----------



## dan_bo (12 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> Aye, It seems I don't anymore.
> 
> If the fixed gets written off i'll need advice for a new MTB as I won't need a commute bike no more. Crap seems to happen in bucket loads these days.


Ah man, i know its $hite at the moment but you'll get past this. 

You'll be needing full sus.


----------



## dan_bo (12 Dec 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Get a GT Avalanche or Zaskar  Either bike will be tougher than you! Even I can't break mine......


Orange 5.


----------



## fossyant (12 Dec 2015)

classic33 said:


> Don't most wards have a limit of two visitors per bed though?
> 
> Same thought crossed my mind when he said he'd be in over Christmas



They have been relaxed about it here as often had 5 or 6 so long as not too loud as we have just 4 per ward and the nurses are great


----------



## fossyant (12 Dec 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Orange 5.



Tempting or an On-One. 2×10 setup Prob. X9, X0 or XT kit. Thinking hardtail. Would need a jelly bike selling to me though.


----------



## fossyant (12 Dec 2015)

DCLane said:


> Ouch! GWS.
> 
> Do you need a posse of cyclists visiting over Christmas?



One if me old clubmates is coming down. In all the years not one of has done something as stupid as this


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2015)

Come over to the Dark Side, get a recumbent!


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2015)

There's nowt stupid been done(by you), you were hit.
Don't go blaming yourself.


----------



## Scoosh (12 Dec 2015)

Either 'bent  or Fatbike ?

I think @DCLane's proposal is ace ! I can just imagine a posse of CC folk cheering up the whole ward  and entertaining the staff too ... 

It's what CC people do so well ...


----------



## dan_bo (12 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> Tempting or an On-One. 2×10 setup Prob. X9, X0 or XT kit. Thinking hardtail. Would need a jelly bike selling to me though.



Ful sus mate. Esp with your back. Not like they used to be...


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Dec 2015)

Brother and I were on the wrong end of too many hospital visitors when visiting my endearing mother earlier this year.

I counted six or seven adults and three children around the bed opposite.

First problem was we had to go on a chair hunt, thereby transferring that shortage elsewhere in the hospital.

The noise from the mob opposite adversely affected the quality of our visit, not least because it made communicating with ill mother even more difficult.

I'm all for common sense application of the 'two per bed' rule, but it is there for a good reason.


----------



## Scoosh (12 Dec 2015)

@Pale Rider - of course but I'm sure @DCLane would be well able to marshal his peloton  into 'respecting and respectable' behaviour and manners ... even if it means leaving some people out ...


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Dec 2015)

Scoosh said:


> @Pale Rider - of course but I'm sure @DCLane would be well able to marshal his peloton  into 'respecting and respectable' behaviour and manners ... even if it means leaving some people out ...



Agreed, the conduct of the visitors has as much to do with it as their number.

Worth having a think about this before any mass visit.

Enforcement of the rule appears variable, so if a load of us do turn up, all but two or three may be turned away by the ward staff.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Dec 2015)

Bon courage !


----------



## mjr (13 Dec 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Enforcement of the rule appears variable, so if a load of us do turn up, all but two or three may be turned away by the ward staff.


If so, couldn't you go through and off?


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Dec 2015)

mjray said:


> If so, couldn't you go through and off?



Many a true word said in jest.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Dec 2015)

Hope you had a comfortable weekend & enough rest.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2015)

@fossyant, Do you reckon we could smuggle one of these into place, without it being noticed?





Its good for you!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (15 Dec 2015)

shoot mate, just read this, I hope gets better mate, take it easy.


----------



## ScotiaLass (16 Dec 2015)

Just popping in to say hello!
Sorry you'll be in hospital for Christmas - sounds like your family and cycling buddies will keep you occupied, for some of the time anyway!
Having worked at Christmas and also sat by my son at Christmas, I can confirm the staff go the extra mile to make sure it's as nice as possible 

My lad was in at Christmas many a time and had Santa visit, the local football team, a magician....which was hilarious as the lad was so keen to get up close, he launched himself out the wheelchair, complete with drip - should have heard the shout from the staff of 'Stop!' and "Don't move!' 
He got to be the magicians assistant after that! 
The lad has autism and tends to speak his mind - he hates football so when the one of the lads from the team asked him if he liked football he told it how it was "No. I hate it but my mother told me I have to be polite' 
I don't think they provide that sort of entertainment for an adult ward but I hope it made you smile 

Sending positive thoughts for your fast healing!


----------



## fossyant (19 Dec 2015)

classic33 said:


> Come over to the Dark Side, get a recumbent!


----------



## fossyant (19 Dec 2015)

I've just asked the nurses t o move me off my current ward. It's been great until a bigoted, never married, old grumpy bastardo arrived earlier this week. If Chris, my next bed mate gets to go home next week , I'll be gone, I've asked for for another ward or even a single room (not something I'd really like (prefer to chat) but I am getting close to killing the bugger.

There isn't much up with him, just a bit frail from a small fall.Wont do the phyio's exercises, and decides which nurse he likes and doesn't, and tells them so. Tells some to smile and is damn rude. We as patiens have told him he is out of order. He is bordering on a 'perv' in use of language. Mithers for the slightest thing, when its quite clear one of the patients that is dying is in serious pain, so the piddle bottle not being the exact one he likes can wait. 

One of the other lads same age of me has a busted back asked why he had never married after the old man asked him some prying questions. Out came that he really didn't like friends and was guide happy being a long tern 'banker' (replace the b with w). The three of us fell over laughing trying not to do more back damage to our broken ribs. He thought we were odd not being regular buyers of porn mags and DVD.s Not exactly normal. All of us were quite happy with wives/girlfriends.

On came my headphones and on went the music for the whole day. Again he's been rude to the nurses so I've asked can I have a chat with a head nurse as I find him obnoxious.

The nurses understood as he is a problem, so I want t offer suport for them so hey can report this idiot to management. If it means being on my own, then so be it, if that is the only spare space. 

I've got another three weeks here and if have to be here with him there will be trouble. I'm just about to be very short with him.

.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Dec 2015)

Try this: it should work if you're not disturbed.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2015)

Don't do owt that'll mean you'll be in longer!


----------



## Dayvo (19 Dec 2015)

classic33 said:


> Don't do owt that'll mean you'll be in longer!



yebbut, he'll get his own cell in prison.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2015)

Dayvo said:


> yebbut, he'll get his own cell in prison.


Possibly. Don't think any court would convict him though.


----------



## dan_bo (19 Dec 2015)

Etc.


----------



## potsy (19 Dec 2015)

Just been for a visit with @I like Skol, good to see fossy, he is in good spirits and I can confirm he hasn't lost his appetite


----------



## Scoosh (19 Dec 2015)

@fossyant - surely you should all be asking for _him_ to be removed to his own cell - which might happen to be some distance from the nurses' station ... 

@potsy - that's great, what sterling chaps you are !  

Did @I like Skol leave any biscuits ??  
Did he _bring_ any ???


----------



## potsy (19 Dec 2015)

Mince pies were brought and eaten, I think fossy snaffled a couple for a midnight feast later


----------



## I like Skol (19 Dec 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Did @I like Skol leave any biscuits ??
> Did he _bring_ any ???


I don't think they are feeding him! Honestly have never seen anyone scoff a mince pie so hungrily, and Fossy ate his pretty quickly too. I will have a word with the staff in the works canteen and make sure they give Potsy extra portions, I think he needs building up a bit 

Fossy appears to be in great spirits and is frighteningly mobile. It makes me wince when he keeps twisting around to reach for things. Crikey, has nobody told him he has a broken spine? 

He is busy making plans for his future MTB rides and I for one am hoping to join him for one of his inaugural post-injury forays.......


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> I've just asked the nurses t o move me off my current ward. It's been great until a bigoted, never married, old grumpy bastardo arrived earlier this week. If Chris, my next bed mate gets to go home next week , I'll be gone, I've asked for for another ward or even a single room (not something I'd really like (prefer to chat) but I am getting close to killing the bugger.
> 
> There isn't much up with him, just a bit frail from a small fall.Wont do the phyio's exercises, and decides which nurse he likes and doesn't, and tells them so. Tells some to smile and is damn rude. We as patiens have told him he is out of order. He is bordering on a 'perv' in use of language. Mithers for the slightest thing, when its quite clear one of the patients that is dying is in serious pain, so the piddle bottle not being the exact one he likes can wait.
> 
> ...



When I was in for my hip replacement I was fortunate in that the other ward inmates were pleasant enough.

A private room sounds attractive, but the coming and goings on the ward, and interaction with the others, played a big part for me in making the hospital time pass in a bearable manner.

I hear what you are saying about supporting the nurses against the bigot, but they will have seen it a hundred times before and will have ways of fettling him which he will never realise, let alone you as a spectator.


----------



## Scoosh (19 Dec 2015)

Thanks guys - we who cannot get to visit really appreciate your efforts.  

I just hope Fossy does too  !


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


>


Just think of that extra back support though.


----------



## summerdays (20 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> I've just asked the nurses t o move me off my current ward. It's been great until a bigoted, never married, old grumpy bastardo arrived earlier this week. If Chris, my next bed mate gets to go home next week , I'll be gone, I've asked for for another ward or even a single room (not something I'd really like (prefer to chat) but I am getting close to killing the bugger.
> 
> There isn't much up with him, just a bit frail from a small fall.Wont do the phyio's exercises, and decides which nurse he likes and doesn't, and tells them so. Tells some to smile and is damn rude. We as patiens have told him he is out of order. He is bordering on a 'perv' in use of language. Mithers for the slightest thing, when its quite clear one of the patients that is dying is in serious pain, so the piddle bottle not being the exact one he likes can wait.
> 
> ...


Maybe he could have the single room so that you weren't on your own? He does sound very pleasant, do you think he will in for very long?


----------



## I like Skol (21 Dec 2015)

Think I may have caught something when I have been visiting @fossyant or maybe I am just unwell. I keep looking at my commuter bike and thinking 'it wouldn't look half bad if I gave it a really good clean'. I don't know what is wrong with me as I have not felt like this in the last 3yrs so why now? I hope it doesn't last right through the Christmas holiday period........


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Think I may have caught something when I have been visiting @fossyant or maybe I am just unwell. I keep looking at my commuter bike and thinking 'it wouldn't look half bad if I gave it a really good clean'. I don't know what is wrong with me as I have not felt like this in the last 3yrs so why now? I hope it doesn't last right through the Christmas holiday period........


I know we haven't had much gritting so far in this mild winter, but doesn't your commuter bike rot if you don't clean all the salty grit off it in normal winters?

Oh, while I am here ... Continue to get well, Fossy!


----------



## I like Skol (21 Dec 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I know we haven't had much gritting so far in this mild winter, but doesn't your commuter bike rot if you don't clean all the salty grit off it in normal winters?


Not that I can see, besides, the salt soon gets washed off by all the rain


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Not that I can see, besides, the salt soon gets washed off by all the rain


Strange ... I did a Christmas Morning ride once and then rushed back for Christmas dinner. I didn't think about cleaning the bike until the next day by which time the chain and various other parts had already got badly rusted!


----------



## I like Skol (21 Dec 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Strange ... I did a Christmas Morning ride once and then rushed back for Christmas dinner. I didn't think about cleaning the bike until the next day by which time the chain and various other parts had already got badly rusted!


My bike is protected by an invincible shield made from........... grime and oil.


----------



## Kestevan (23 Dec 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Think I may have caught something when I have been visiting @fossyant or maybe I am just unwell. I keep looking at my commuter bike and thinking 'it wouldn't look half bad if I gave it a really good clean'. I don't know what is wrong with me as I have not felt like this in the last 3yrs so why now? I hope it doesn't last right through the Christmas holiday period........



Don't give in to this pernicious weakness..... Immediately treat with a strong application of alcohol, followed by a nice lie down till the feeling goes away.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2015)

Kestevan said:


> Don't give in to this pernicious weakness..... Immediately treat with a strong application of alcohol, followed by a nice lie down till the feeling goes away.


Is two in a hospital bed allowed?


----------



## I like Skol (23 Dec 2015)

Kestevan said:


> Don't give in to this pernicious weakness..... Immediately treat with a strong application of alcohol, followed by a nice lie down till the feeling goes away.


I'm looking after the kids while wifey is at work. Apparently I am not allowed to drink before it goes dark!



classic33 said:


> Is two in a hospital bed allowed?


I suppose it depends on if they have moved him into solitary confinement yet?


----------



## potsy (23 Dec 2015)

I like Skol said:


> I suppose it depends on if they have moved him into solitary confinement yet?


Funnily enough 

He has moved since we went to visit him, I'm sure it's just coincidence and not an attempt to stop it happening again


----------



## Kestevan (23 Dec 2015)

I like Skol said:


> I'm looking after the kids while wifey is at work. Apparently I am not allowed to drink before it goes dark



Improvise man, Shut your eyes or draw the curtains..


----------



## cyberknight (23 Dec 2015)

Kestevan said:


> Improvise man, Shut your eyes or draw the curtains..


No need its dark by about 4 pm anyway.


----------



## fossyant (24 Dec 2015)

Back on ward after bust up with a terribly rude old man. Demanded to move and went in a room on my own for a few days. He's gone now (rehab - overstaying his bed time really as he wasn't that poorly) and they asked me at three am today if I minded going back to the old ward to which I said was fine. The nurses understood why I blew up, one reason why I would never teach or nurse (poor progression rates from dead students). I have a low tolerance for rude people. Robert opposite was awake and said, "Is that you mate, thank god you are back!"

We've gained one lad back from November who had recovered but must have got bad again, that's Mike 1, Mike 2 seems to be well, Chris went in a side room when I did but he has been very very ill, and hanging on in there (life or death) but is on the mend.

Bloody musical beds.


----------



## summerdays (24 Dec 2015)

Do you know what they do on Christmas Day? Anything special? Do you still have normal visiting hours or do they relax the rules a little?


----------



## potsy (25 Dec 2015)

Merry Christmas Fossy 

Any update on when you might be allowed out of bed?


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2015)

Quiet day yesterday?


----------



## Scoosh (26 Dec 2015)

@fossyant - I hope your Christmas was (relatively, if not totally) pain-free; that you were able to have some time with your family; were spared any embarrassing enjoyed a visit from some of your CC family and that your fellow inmates had as good a Christmas as could be had under the circumstances.

Take great care ...




... don't do _anything _you are not supposed to  and GWS.


----------



## fossyant (27 Dec 2015)

Family popped in for a bit, but otherwise quiet other than some mental old folk wandering about late on. Batty old bird should have gone today but started swearing and hitting staff when they got the wheelchair and transport. She ended up falling and popping her hip out again. It's fortunate, but her dementia is quite violent. She's currently screaming the ward down. 

Only cycle related pressie was a Raliegh Chopper mug. I've been told all my cycling kit is now in the farkin. loft, so the claim at present will have to go in as damage not yet inspected - I don't even know if it all made it home.


----------



## i hate hills (27 Dec 2015)

Get well soon .


----------



## Jody (27 Dec 2015)

Keep your chin up Fozzy and hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2015)

User13710 said:


> Glad to hear you're surviving Fossy, stay safe.
> View attachment 114046


He can't fall out of the bed, can he?


----------



## totallyfixed (27 Dec 2015)

Don't bet on it.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> I've been told all my cycling kit is now in the farkin. loft,


Wot? All of it??
Hurry up, get well soon, and put it back in the living room!


----------



## fossyant (28 Dec 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Wot? All of it??
> Hurry up, get well soon, and put it back in the living room!



Yep All my clothing. I tried to explain it will need to come down so I can inspect any clothing for damage, but it's all in the loft 

My claim will just have to go in as TBA. Don't even know if there is any damage to the helmet, but considering they should be replaced that will go in as an item. I can only really think of scuffing to the jacket, bibs, and the overshoes, but I don't know if they made it home as we're removed in the ambulance and hospital. The long sleeve merino was cut up the arm so might make a short sleeve one 

Picked up a new turbo from Halfords sale but my sister has hold of it for now as she lives near by.

Getting bored out of my skull.

Slowly reading some motivational book by Steve Peters who apparently worked with many top riders, but full of morphine does not make things easy so only really getting into it. It's generally about how your brain reacts, the emotional chimp or the more rational human and about managing it.

Struggling badly with sitting still 5 weeks has to be some sort of record breaking challenge but I've had/got plans about getting to work and still exercising without killing too much family time 

Ask for early starts, less traffic and home early. Then either quick hour in gym, a 39 min turbo session or a quick MTB blast off road as it will still be rush hour. Weekends I can be up and out for a hilly 39 miles before the kids surface at 11.

In the mean time, listen to the doc, get as much physio as I can, and see about using the turbo towards the end of the body brace period as I will still be off work. 

Initially it will be little walks up and down the road as my back and legs are like jelly. Goal is to make it to the coffee shop.

Will also ask about what I can do in the gym with low weights with the brace on 

Sleep patterns are up the shoot as there are patients that are disturbing everyone 

Xray tomorrow 29th so crossing my fingers it's good news and I can escape. But bearing in mind it may be longer It's been hard seeing all friends and family having a great time whilst I've been bored stupid. 

That said, a few bargains secured on the Web. 

New Elite turbo trainer for £40.50 from Halfords, new genuine Samsung Tab2 case for £5, SD cards for my son's new camera at a good price, and best of all a SanDisk 960gb SSD for £140 (normally about £220) but all paid for by vouchers from work colleagues and family. Oh and my fried will be told I got the turbo cheap so that should relieve him a bit to pay me back.

The only other advantage is I saved a fortune over Xmas, no parties to attend, no beers etc. Even managed to get my wife 6 magnums of prosecco before I got squashed. Looks like I'll save a fair bit going forward too depending on meds and how long I am off work as I won't be able to drive.

Just got a couple of pressies to get for my wife after Xmas but she really wants a new compact camera. The other is a few years old but was a replacement for one that broke and doesn't work like the other. Massive changes since with wifi connectivity etc.


----------



## Scoosh (28 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> Slowly reading some motivational book by Steve Peters who apparently worked with many top riders, but full of morphine does not make things easy so only really getting into it. It's generally about how your brain reacts, the emotional chimp or the more rational human and about managing it.


Now this could be very interesting ... 

Most of the rest of your post seems far too lucid - have you been taking your morphine or are you cheating  timing things carefully and only posting just before the next dose is due ? 

We want drug-induced flights of fantasy  @fossyant, so please don't disappoint ! 

Take great care and DON'T OVERDO ANYTHING !


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2015)

There's something wrong here. He sounds as though he's developed a liking for shopping.
Can that be checked, before letting him out?


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2015)

Wednesday is the day you'll need to impress them by.
They'll be wanting empty beds for the long weekend. This'll give them a further 24 hours to see if you're fit to leave/be discharged.
Twenty years ago I managed three weeks, but I hit Nursing Times halfway through the third week.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> Struggling badly with sitting still 5 weeks has to be some sort of record breaking challenge but I've had/got plans about getting to work and still exercising without killing too much family time
> 
> Ask for early starts, less traffic and home early. Then either quick hour in gym, a 39 min turbo session or a quick MTB blast off road as it will still be rush hour. Weekends I can be up and out for a hilly 39 miles before the kids surface at 11.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan!

It is scary how much leg muscles atrophy after a few weeks of enforced bed rest. Mine withered so much that my legs looked more like weedy arms.

I did what you are planning - walk to end of street; walk to end of next street; walk as far as shops; walk to more distant cafe and so on until I felt able to include some hills and start walking faster.

I got enough fitness back through walking that I was able to cycle miles very soon after getting my bike out of storage. I reckon you will be able to get back into it after a couple of months or so, once you back on your feet again.

Good luck with that, and Happier New Year!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Dec 2015)

Good luck for tomorrow @fossyant, hope you get to spend what's left of the holiday season in the comfort of your home with your family *making plans to bribe a 'young one to climb in the loft and get your stuff back * 
All the best!


fossyant said:


> Even managed to get my wife 6 magnums of prosecco before I got squashed.


This made me a wee bit sad.


----------



## Mrs M (28 Dec 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Good luck for tomorrow @fossyant, hope you get to spend what's left of the holiday season in the comfort of your home with your family *making plans to bribe a 'young one to climb in the loft and get your stuff back *
> All the best!
> 
> This made me a wee bit sad.


Aw


----------



## fossyant (28 Dec 2015)

classic33 said:


> There's something wrong here. He sounds as though he's developed a liking for shopping.
> Can that be checked, before letting him out?



Only on line shopping. Got our best laptop now running at mega sped with a bargain price on a 960GB SSD.


User13710 said:


> Good positive thinking and planning there Fossy, especially for someone full of morphine. Good luck for tomorrow.



I was out of the 'juice at 6.01am !

I tend to post early morning or early evening before the drugs are given


----------



## Origamist (28 Dec 2015)

Hope the X-ray brings some good news Fossy.


----------



## Scoosh (28 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> I tend to post early morning or early evening before the drugs are given


Spoil sport ... [kicks tin can]




Take care,


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Spoil sport ... [kicks tin can]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get up early. Now you know what time he's awake at.


----------



## fossyant (29 Dec 2015)

CT and X-rays done. Some cartilage and bone growth but not enough, so it's looking mid Jan, after New Year and my birthday. Hacked off is the understatement.

The body brace completely locks off your core muscles and immobilises the spine, so once this is off that's going to take months of work to get back to normal. Worried a little about money as work don't want me back until 100%, but pay drops to half after 6 months so it's going to be a race to be back for May.

Nurse seems to think, look you are young and fit you'll get back there quicker. Most common injuries in younger women is falling off horses, fella's it's sports, DIY (ladders, xmas lights) and elderly, just general tumbles.

Probably best not even using Facebook now to keep family informed as it's hacking me off seeing family all having a great time and I'm stuck in a ward with loonies running about and no sleep.

My wife's Summer House may need external builders in to finish, which I can't afford the labour - was going to do it myself.

Hopefully all this will go into the claim. Looks like any heavy work is off the cards possibly for a very long time.

You get good days and bad.

Farking drivers eh.


----------



## hopless500 (29 Dec 2015)




----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Dec 2015)

from me too!


----------



## Dayvo (29 Dec 2015)

Chin up, Fossy! Not easy, but you're only going to get better from now on in.

When the time comes, will you be able to do any water therapy? http://www.spine-health.com/wellness/exercise/water-therapy-exercise-program

I worked at a hospital in Stockholm (nothing more than gardener/caretaker) but we had a training pool specifically for injured patients where buoyancy/weight-free exercises enabled rapid rehabilitation. The water temp. was 36 degrees, making it a very good environment to train in.


----------



## Scoosh (29 Dec 2015)

@fossyant and keep your spirits up as best you can - please ! If you don't, you might get more visits from the 'Team CC'  [@I like Skol, @potsy, @some others ...], who will do much for you and on behalf of those of us who are a bit further afield. 

It's very early days yet to be considering the possible implications of going back to work but I think you are/could be entitled to a phased return, which can help to ease you back. (err - maybe not the best phrase there ... )


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> CT and X-rays done. Some cartilage and bone growth but not enough, so it's looking mid Jan, after New Year and my birthday. Hacked off is the understatement.
> 
> The body brace completely locks off your core muscles and immobilises the spine, so once this is off that's going to take months of work to get back to normal. Worried a little about money as work don't want me back until 100%, but pay drops to half after 6 months so it's going to be a race to be back for May.
> 
> ...


*[1] *How do you know what she's thinking?
*[2] *Can't you get the nurse to slip them something in their food, to get them to sleep. Let you have a quiet night?


----------



## fossyant (29 Dec 2015)

classic33 said:


> *[1] *How do you know what she's thinking?
> *[2] *Can't you get the nurse to slip them something in their food, to get them to sleep. Let you have a quiet night?



1) How dare you - us cyclists are the pinnacle of athletes !  - she did say young and fit (45 is young ?)

At the minute, I'm known as the cyclist with the broken back - CT lady said 'ah you are the cyclist',

2) We've tried - we'd offer some of or morphine if we could.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Dec 2015)

Sorry you're feeling down - it's not surprising with this setback. Best wishes and I hope things improve soon.


----------



## Saluki (29 Dec 2015)

At least the nurses think that you are young and fit.

I broke my back and pelvis - falling off a horse, naturally - and it took me 8 months to get back on a horse (a different one) but I followed every single command that the medics commanded. Physio was a tad brutal but ultimately worth it. The body brace thing was bloody uncomfortable and my core muscles were shot to hell.I was given a 1 in 20 chance of walking again, but I'm a bloody minded sort and I'm told I walk a bit like John Wayne. Better than the alternative  
Bonkers people wandering the wards and making noise is a bloody nuisance. I had to put up with a woman yelling all night for her cats, Bella and Ella. I was really glad when she was moved, after a fortnight.

Just keep on keeping on, try not to worry about the financial side of things. Easier said than done, I know, but worrying won't help you heal. 45 is younger than me


----------



## dan_bo (29 Dec 2015)

As others have said...

Chin up dude. You'll get through this. Fjorking tough but you're man enough for this. Sit still and you'll get there.


----------



## dan_bo (29 Dec 2015)

This is the only time I have a chance of beating fossy up a hill. 

Just think about that.


----------



## fossyant (29 Dec 2015)

PS Mad lady left today Yay.  I shouldn't cheer, and dementia is a terrible thing, but she really needed to be back in the care home where she cold be looked after better - she was ok to go earlier this week but she was so argumentative and violent that she slipped and popped her hip again. You've never seen the medics move so fast, down to theatre, knocked out/sedated, hip popped back in and onto the ward again in 30 minutes to ensure she healed as fast as possible.

She was stood in the way of my bed as I was wheeled back form CT today, the porter asked her to move and she was quite rude, so I suggested she move before I ran her over with my bed. It worked - I kept it simple - bit naughty but she understood = she is constantly rude, so a little rudeness back seemed to work fine).


----------



## dan_bo (29 Dec 2015)

The man is an animal. It's rare you meet a stronger rider.


----------



## Scoosh (29 Dec 2015)

dan_bo said:


> The man is an animal. It's rare you meet a stronger rider.


A koala, then ?

Looks cute, makes a racket and pi**** all over you ?


----------



## dan_bo (29 Dec 2015)

Scoosh said:


> A koala, then ?
> 
> Looks cute, makes a racket and pi**** all over you ?


Nah. Grunting beast. shoots on your doorstep sets it on fire then rings the doorbell and runs.


----------



## potsy (29 Dec 2015)

dan_bo said:


> This is the only time I have a chance of beating fossy up a hill.


My money would still be on fossy


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2015)

What about a transfer?


----------



## dan_bo (29 Dec 2015)

potsy said:


> My money would still be on fossy


Ahem


----------



## dan_bo (29 Dec 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Ahem


Oh ok.


----------



## Katherine (29 Dec 2015)

You're not healing at the rate you would like, but you *are *healing. Bone growth is slow at the best of times and not at all if it's not immobilised. You need that first, then you can work at regaining your strength. Are you eating a high protein diet? 
I wish you good healing. Everything must seem worse when you are stuck with people who disturb your sleep.


----------



## gavgav (30 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> CT and X-rays done. Some cartilage and bone growth but not enough, so it's looking mid Jan, after New Year and my birthday. Hacked off is the understatement.
> 
> The body brace completely locks off your core muscles and immobilises the spine, so once this is off that's going to take months of work to get back to normal. Worried a little about money as work don't want me back until 100%, but pay drops to half after 6 months so it's going to be a race to be back for May.
> 
> ...


Keep smiling, or trying to at least! Hope things speed up soon for you


----------



## Scoosh (30 Dec 2015)

Start planning "Fossy's Fantastic Fun Flat Return Ride - 20km**"  


** to give everyone a chance to keep/ catch up with you


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2015)

A standing Xray in my brace was 'fun' this morning. Legs were like jelly. Grabbed onto the Xray machine for dear life. Offered choice of sat or stood, so thought stood would give better indication of brace effectiveness. 

Ended up with another old codger in the room tonight = no sleep, 

Fed up with baby sitting the guy opposite. Keeps escaping and no staff around - dementia and a broken back aren't a good idea, and the staff aren't able to keep an eye on him, so that falls on us two lads to do it.


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2015)

PS Sorry if that sounds horrible, but being here 5 weeks with zero sleep isn't funny.


----------



## Scoosh (30 Dec 2015)

Just remember that most wonderful quote ... "And it came to pass ...". It will, one day , then you'll be wondering what all the fuss was about ... 

It is SO important not to screw up your future permanent recovery with a little bit of impatience, so please do (more than ?) your very best to keep cool, do what you are told (WHAT ?? I'm an adult !!! ) and what everyone here on CC is telling you - GWS !


----------



## raleighnut (30 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> PS Sorry if that sounds horrible, but being here 5 weeks with zero sleep isn't funny.


I only did 9 days the first time and 5 the second with my pinned/nailed femur but being on a ward full of patients having hip replacements (a lot of elderly/confused of both sexes) was no fun, hope you get discharged soon.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> PS Sorry if that sounds horrible, but being here 5 weeks with zero sleep isn't funny.


Some could see it that way but how are you meant to rest and recover if constantly disturbed & looking out for the other patients?


----------



## Scoosh (30 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> PS Sorry if that sounds horrible, but being here 5 weeks with zero sleep isn't funny.


That's what CC is here for - to let you sound off without getting done for assault ! 

Besides, it's not horrible - much more 'normal'.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> A standing Xray in my brace was 'fun' this morning. Legs were like jelly. Grabbed onto the Xray machine for dear life. Offered choice of sat or stood, so thought stood would give better indication of brace effectiveness.
> 
> Ended up with another old codger in the room tonight = no sleep,
> 
> Fed up with baby sitting the guy opposite. Keeps escaping and no staff around - dementia and a broken back aren't a good idea, and the staff aren't able to keep an eye on him, so that falls on us two lads to do it.



The man in the bed next to me when I was in for my hip replacement kept going on the missing list.

When he was brought back a few of us took to humming the theme to The Great Escape.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> PS Sorry if that sounds horrible, but being here 5 weeks with zero sleep isn't funny.


Have you asked for a copy of one of the nurses magazines yet?


----------



## gavgav (30 Dec 2015)

When I spent my 1 night on the AMU ward (autocorrect wanted to put Wars there, which may have been more apt!) in Shrewsbury after my Heart Condition flared up, there was a dementia patient shouting and screaming all night and I got 0 hours sleep. That was only 1 night and there was NO way I was staying another night, so after 5 weeks of it I think most people would allow you to say exactly what you want!!


----------



## Julia9054 (30 Dec 2015)

I've been following your story with interest and my heart goes out to you.
I've only had to stay in hospital once (not counting childbirth) after a biopsy in my throat. Even though it is a very minor op, they made me stay in overnight for observation due to the risk of swelling and stopping breathing. I was on a cancer ward full of extremely sick women who needed constant attention all night. The nurses were run ragged. I pulled the curtains around my bed and can guarantee due to not shutting my eyes once that no one "observed" me once! Couldn't wait to get out of there - I really feel for you and wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Dec 2015)

What kept me going when I was in hospital for my hip replacement was the reasonable expectation of leaving in a few days and a much better quality of life thereafter.

A hip replacement is elective surgery, choosing to go in is vastly different to the likes of Julia, Gav and Fossy who had to go in due to illness or injury.

It's a different mental attitude, which means I hit the hospital ground running (so to speak).


----------



## HLaB (30 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> A standing Xray in my brace was 'fun' this morning. Legs were like jelly. Grabbed onto the Xray machine for dear life. Offered choice of sat or stood, so thought stood would give better indication of brace effectiveness.
> 
> Ended up with another old codger in the room tonight = no sleep,
> 
> Fed up with baby sitting the guy opposite. Keeps escaping and no staff around - dementia and a broken back aren't a good idea, and the staff aren't able to keep an eye on him, so that falls on us two lads to do it.


Thankfully Ive not been in hospital for 15 years or more but it was the exact same when I was in, poor old bloke with dementia kept on wandering in to the ladies ward at circa 2am with no trousers on.
At least you don't have overstretched nurses constantly burning their toast and setting off fire alarms in the middle of the night :-D


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> The man in the bed next to me when I was in for my hip replacement kept going on the missing list.
> 
> When he was brought back a few of us took to humming the theme to The Great Escape.


Why do you think they have combination locks on the doors?


----------



## Julia9054 (30 Dec 2015)

Just remembered an incident involving a friend of mine many years ago now. He suffered 3rd degree burns to both hands and had to stay in Jimmys in Leeds for 3 weeks (never return to a lit firework and have to be taken to A&E dressed as Richard the Third!). He had skin grafts and spent 3 weeks with both hands suspended in plastic bags above his head. He was so bored that one day he decided to demonstrate to the other patients how he was flexible enough to place both legs behind his head! Managed to burst the wounds on his thighs where his skin grafts had been taken from and received the biggest telling off in his life from the nurses!
He said the best thing about getting out was finally being able to pick his nose!


----------



## Mrs M (30 Dec 2015)

Don't worry, you'll be out soon .
When I was an imobile inmate after my mishap (fractured and dislocated pelvis) there was an elderly lady across the way. From the moment I arrived on the ward she was very vocal and as soon as the nurses had made her bed it was all over the place again, along with whatever she was wearing . 
This went on all night, every night. I gave her my magazine collection to try and keep her quiet.
Felt a bit sad when she left, being wheeled past, smiling and waving her magazines like a wee trophy.
It is difficult but patience and time will see you all healed up and ready to roll again .


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2015)

raleighnut said:


> I only did 9 days the first time and 5 the second with my pinned/nailed femur but being on a ward full of patients having hip replacements (a lot of elderly/confused of both sexes) was no fun, hope you get discharged soon.


Only 9 days for me too and that was bad enough.

The man in the bed next to me insisted on trying to sleep with his light on and sitting in the armchair just on the other side of the curtain between us. That was bad enough but I got a bit peeved with him peeing into his bottle at night and then dropping it on the floor when he dozed off. The first time he did it I trod in the p*ss lake when I got out of bed!

Another guy was brought in during the second night in a dreadful state (I think he was in a diabetic coma). I thought he would not last the night. Nurses were coming and going constantly for 2 consecutive nights. They finally managed to stabilise him but then he got put on a nebuliser and the noise from that kept waking me up.

5 weeks, with more to come - aaaaaaargh! 

One good thing though, fossy - at least you have access to t'interweb. My hospital's wifi and TV service were not working properly when I was there and I didn't have a data package on my phone. I think if I had to spend more than a day or two in hospital again I would take my tablet and make sure I had many GB of data to play with during my stay for CycleChat, Netflix, iPlayer etc. Oh, and I would download some decent books to my Kindle app - I read a couple of dire hardback books donated to me by nurses who took pity on me when I got bored of staring at the ceiling.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2015)

The TV service cost a minimum of £10 a day, that includes the radio!
Its now a private company providing the service.

Did mid November until the week before Christmas, with five being bed bound. Don't think I'd survive at the new hospital though.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2015)

classic33 said:


> The TV service cost a minimum of £10 a day, that includes the radio!
> Its now a private company providing the service.
> 
> Did mid November until the week before Christmas, with five being bed bound. Don't think I'd survive at the new hospital though.


Yes, the fees for TV, radio and parking were very annoying. I think that keeping patients happy with visits and TV, radio and books should be considered an important part of recovery rather than a source of revenue!

In my case, the fee for the TV was a moot point because the damn thing was broken!


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2015)

Do you think the lack of sleep has finally caught up with him!
Nothing for 18 hours nows.


----------



## fossyant (31 Dec 2015)

Had net issues. My MIFI is telling me I'm just about out of the latest 'add on' Megabytes but won't let me buy any more until it burns out completely. Been doing accident reports this morning.

The TV is a huge rip off. £45 for the 5 main channels for a month. That's what I started with, then thinking I might be out today, I bought 3 days with a few more freeview channels for £20 - total rip off. It's abot £45 per week with a few flms.

I have a monthly EE MIFI that we use at the caravan, I was lucky I forgot to suspend the contract.

Used about 25GB so far, 15GB in allowance and 10GB add on - been watching Amazon Prime, but hammered it with a couple of Popcorn Time Film downloads in 1080p.

My escapee had an overnight 'watch guard'. I woke early so watched the news and as soon as the nurse had gone, Roy was up and nearly off.

The biggy of yesterday was being allowed to go for a number 2 if I put my brace on and was wheeled to the loo. No more cat litter trays. Funny the things you appreciate.

My legs are deffo jelly, I can't tense my quads - they are like rocks when I usually do it, nope, wibbly wobbly squishy squashy. Fortunately muscle memory does come back.


----------



## jonny jeez (31 Dec 2015)

fossyant said:


> Had net issues. My MIFI is telling me I'm just about out of the latest 'add on' Megabytes but won't let me buy any more until it burns out completely. Been doing accident reports this morning.
> 
> The TV is a huge rip off. £45 for the 5 main channels for a month. That's what I started with, then thinking I might be out today, I bought 3 days with a few more freeview channels for £20 - total rip off. It's abot £45 per week with a few flms.
> 
> ...



Wishing you all the best Fossy

I mentioned it before but the solution to massive WIFI bills whilst in Hospital... is an Ipad ( Ideally as other Tablets may have adware issues) a download app (v-download or similar) and a streaming site...legit or otherwise. 

Give the Tablet to family member or friend and ask them to download (via the app) a list of films from the home WIFI. They are then stored on the hard drive (normally a maximum of 10-15) and can be watched without internet access, in Full HD. once watched, delete and give the ipad back with a list of the next batch of films/series you want to see.

Downloader site;
http://vdownloader.com/

for films and series box sets these links are ideal but are ad heavy so are best browsed from an Apple tablet that restricts ad/spyware.
http://vodlocker.com/
http://putlocker.is/
http://movieshd.eu/

I cannot vouch for the legality or legitimacy of any of the above, but I have had some experience of all of them without issue on an apple device.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (31 Dec 2015)

Blimey. Do you hunt albatross? All the best for the new year. Hope you're out and on the mend soon.


----------



## cyberknight (31 Dec 2015)

Paying for tv wtf !
Luckily my local hospital has free tv even if its a few channels .
I am currently using KODI with the genesis and uktvnow add on s on my pc , available on all major formats
http://kodi.tv/


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2015)

@fossyant, hope its a quiet start to the New Year on the ward.


----------



## cyberknight (31 Dec 2015)

classic33 said:


> @fossyant, hope its a quiet start to the New Year on the ward.


I reckon they wheel them all down the local pub ready for midnight.
Sleep well , heal well and bonne chance.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2015)

cyberknight said:


> I reckon they wheel them all down the local pub ready for midnight.
> Sleep well , heal well and bonne chance.


Other varities available...


----------



## fossyant (1 Jan 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Paying for tv wtf !
> Luckily my local hospital has free tv even if its a few channels .
> I am currently using KODI with the genesis and uktvnow add on s on my pc , available on all major formats
> http://kodi.tv/



Ta didn't know Kodi was a PC app duh  - thought android dongle etc only - might work out cheaper in data than TV costs


----------



## dan_bo (1 Jan 2016)

S'ok jools is poo tonite all the best bro stay in that vest x


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Ta didn't know Kodi was a PC app duh  - thought android dongle etc only - might work out cheaper in data than TV costs


Seeing double here!


----------



## fossyant (1 Jan 2016)

Shocking nights sleep yet again, Roy was awake most of the night and making bed escapes even under supervision. Slept shockingly and woke feeling real bad at 8:30. Didn't bother with breakfast and didn't move till gone 10 (not even a wipe down - just felt that bad). Going to need the rest when I get out. Its a killer as we are also on baby sitting duty during he day. They just don't employ enough Nurses/Health Care Assistants. I'm going to politely mention this at the next NHS North West Commissioning Meeting I go to !

In another part of the ward one of the old ladies assaulted another patient and a member of staff. Then another old lady nearly blew the place up (husband left her with ciggys and a lighter) and whilst on oxygen, tried to light one.  Cue staff hitting emergency button as sparks come off the ward gown.

Can't wait for my own bed. Kids and wife seem rather down at the moment which is understandable. At least a little normality can be achieved when they are back at school/work next week. Mustn't have been easy last two weeks.


----------



## summerdays (1 Jan 2016)

I hope the escape date is getting closer.... Will they need to rejig things for you at home?


----------



## Katherine (1 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Shocking nights sleep yet again, Roy was awake most of the night and making bed escapes even under supervision. Slept shockingly and woke feeling real bad at 8:30. Didn't bother with breakfast and didn't move till gone 10 (not even a wipe down - just felt that bad). Going to need the rest when I get out. Its a killer as we are also on baby sitting duty during he day. They just don't employ enough Nurses/Health Care Assistants. I'm going to politely mention this at the next NHS North West Commissioning Meeting I go to !
> 
> In another ward one of the old ladies assaulted another patient and a member of staff. Then another old lady nearly blew the place up (husband left her with ciggys and a lighter) and whilst on oxygen, tried to light one.  Cue staff hitting emergency button as sparks come off the ward gown.
> 
> Can't wait for my own bed. Kids and wife seem rather down at the moment which is understandable. At least a little normality can be achieved when they are back at school/work next week. Mustn't have been easy last two weeks.


 
There is nothing like your own bed, hope you get home soon. The staff are going to miss you! Do you have any idea how much longer you have to stay in?


----------



## fossyant (1 Jan 2016)

Probably another 2 weeks. I'll have another scan next week sometime to review bone healing, then scan/xray with brace on and they will check the compression of my spine. The goal is for it to heal straight otherwise I'll be bent over when older ! I've possibly lost some height as my vertebrae was crushed.


----------



## Saluki (1 Jan 2016)

I don't remember having to babysit others when I was immobilised. That cannot be helpful or healing. Patients assulting other patients and staff too! Good lord. Are there no recuperation hospitals nowadays? I wasn't in the main hospital after the first month, I was shipped off to a different place to lay about and recover.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2016)

Saluki said:


> I don't remember having to babysit others when I was immobilised. That cannot be helpful or healing. Patients assulting other patients and staff too! Good lord. Are there no recuperation hospitals nowadays? I wasn't in the main hospital after the first month, I was shipped off to a different place to lay about and recover.


Staff shortages and the fact that other patients will often be the first to notice make it commonplace. Second one I can understand, first I can't.

We're trying to form an escape committee by the way.


----------



## vickster (1 Jan 2016)

Can you get a transfer to a private rehab centre or at least a private room in the same hospital for some P&Q. and have the third party's insurer pick up the tab 

Bupa will be slapping the other side in my case with a nice bill as I used PHI to cover my surgery, rehab and follow ups


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2016)

Well sleep was better than expected. Just woke up. Roy was given meds but notice he's obviously been up and out as he is asleep in the reclining chair. He is on the younger side for dementia, early 70s and is still fit enough to spring out of bed but must be in immense pain to do what he has been doing.

I've been put on a list for a side room but having spent 3 days in one earlier in December I nearly went up the wall. They are spacious but like cells have no view. Fortunately the horrible old man left and I was shipped back in.

Made a good relationship with a chap in his early 60's. Had two businesses that he worked hard for, had been diagnosed with cancer a year ago but it was managed, but had suddenly lost use of his legs whilst out Xmas shopping in November. It was touch and go as he nearly died a couple of times, but he got out before New Year - got the paramedics to wheel him in our ward before he left to shake hands. Tears were shed The chap has been told he has just months left.

Another character was again on the just months to live but he again was hugely positive and we shook hands before he left. He'd had to be readmitted as a stitch had been left in forming an abscess.

There is a lad in here same age as me, self employed builder, but bust his back worse than mine, by slipping and falling back on a couple of steps on his stairs at home. He lives only a couple of miles near me. Even the doc asked how he had managed that. This bloke is losing loads of money.

I don't have private cover but you are supposed to mitigate losses. I.e keep costs down. There will be a big enough bill for basic tv and Internet (contact with family and friends). They can't argue those.

It will just be good to get home. It's difficult to see progress on a day by day basis but looking back...

Huge dose of morphine down to just 40mg long release stuff.

Drinking from baby cup to a normal mug. I can get my brace on and move onto and off the bed un-aided. Impossible before.

The first weeks muscle spasms were some of the worse pain I had ever experienced and the lung damage and low O2 stats were frightening. I'm now spot on BP (on the low side) Heart rate is in the 50s and my O2 stats are perfect at 97/98.

Might ask if I can be weighed today.


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2016)

Great to hear things are getting better 

To be fair, I didn't go for the private ultrasound (2 week wait on urgent list on NHS) expecting to be referred immediately to surgeon, admitted within 3 hours for IV antibiotics, surgery and all the follow up! Has ended up with a bill not far off £5k for the other party!

I'm not sure the NHS won't seek redress in your case, as well as your employer as they are paying you still


----------



## Scoosh (2 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> It's difficult to see progress on a day by day basis but looking back...


Very good, @fossyant ! Glad to hear you can do your lifesaver look now ... 

Not lost your sense of humour I see - or is it just on auto ? 

Keep getting better and it's useful to have an occasional Look Back in Anger Pleasure to see how far you have come.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2016)

I'll take what ever's thrown at me for this bit 
You're currently in a brace to immobilise the spine, bed bound in hospital and you're worried about having to keep costs down. Get that out of your head, there's the strain on family life already there.
Get up, mobile and and out and then bother about keeping costs down if you want. Not whilst you've plenty of bed rest time to look forward to.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2016)

classic33 said:


> I'll take what ever's thrown at me for this bit
> You're currently in a brace to immobilise the spine, bed bound in hospital and you're worried about having to keep costs down. Get that out of your head, there's the strain on family life already there.
> Get up, mobile and and out and then bother about keeping costs down if you want. Not whilst you've plenty of bed rest time to look forward to.



Look I'm a bloody accountant ! It's in the blood !!


----------



## Scoosh (2 Jan 2016)

Ah ... an accountant. 

Explains a lot ... 


... all good, mind ... 


Either way, you'll be able to balance the books in the end.  +  =


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Look I'm a bloody accountant ! It's in the blood !!


I've had some odd blood test results over the years, but nowt like that!


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2016)

Should you feel like it, there's a thread with nice multi-coloured postings in it. See if it makes any sense now.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2016)

No updates really. Pain isn't bad so reducing dose. Looks like wards will be squeezing patients in as there has been a surge of folk going to A&E today (first day due at work ) and all wards have been warned that an extra bed will need to be fitted in (despite no 'facilities' for it). Staff also short on the ward yet again.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Jan 2016)

Great you're getting better!
Maybe they'll chuck you out faster if they need the beds, wouldn't it be great to sleep in your own again?
Not be long now


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Great you're getting better!
> Maybe they'll chuck you out faster if they need the beds, wouldn't it be great to sleep in your own again?
> Not be long now



I tried that. Said "I'll happily go home". Was told, "no you are not !"


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> I tried that. Said "I'll happily go home". Was told, "no you are not !"


----------



## Saluki (4 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Look I'm a bloody accountant ! It's in the blood !!


Really? But you are interesting?
You must be the only interesting accountant in the world


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2016)

Saluki said:


> Really? But you are interesting?
> You must be the only interesting accountant in the world



I'll take that as a complement then


----------



## Dayvo (4 Jan 2016)

Saluki said:


> Really? But you are interesting?
> You must be the only interesting accountant in the world



Don't forget Pete!


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Don't forget Pete!



Who ?


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2016)

Saluki said:


> Really? But you are interesting?
> You must be the only interesting accountant in the world


It could be a medical "Shawshank Redemption"!!


----------



## Saluki (4 Jan 2016)

classic33 said:


> It could be a medical "Shawshank Redemption"!!


@fossyant cooking the books for the NHS and then escaping through a poster and running off with the money, you mean?


----------



## I like Skol (4 Jan 2016)

Was nearly taking one of those bed spaces tonight! Was inches from being sideswiped by some moron joining Bredbury roundabout from the M60. They slowed and looked, but did not see. I have no doubt that if I hadn't accelerated hard when I heard the engine note change that they would have hit me......
Ironic really because just moments before this happened I had been planning on posting in here that I would be lying if I said you weren't missing something not doing the commute Fossy


----------



## Scoosh (4 Jan 2016)

@I like Skol - very glad you were quick (and quick-witted) enough to mash the pedals and clear the danger. 

When we have 'invited' you go and see @fossyant - we meant for you to leave when he chucked you out/ you'd finished his bikkies/ you had had enough of him/ he had had enough of you/ you needed to.  We really didn't mean you to _join_ him 

Take Care, please !


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2016)

Saluki said:


> @fossyant cooking the books for the NHS and then escaping through a poster and running off with the money, you mean?


The Tax Returns for the staff before "disappearing".


----------



## simon the viking (5 Jan 2016)

Nothing much to add to the thread... but just to say I'm stiil following it and thinking of you @fossyant can't believe its 6 weeks... you must be so bored!!!!


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2016)

simon the viking said:


> Nothing much to add to the thread... but just to say I'm stiil following it and thinking of you @fossyant can't believe its 6 weeks... you must be so bored!!!!



Yep. Going to be slightly crazy on exit.  Meds going down and down slowly so no withdrawals. Can't be to much longer, and another X-ray due Thursday.

Sleep is up and down. Slept from 11ish until 4 but was wide awake. Then dosed from 9 till 12 today as i felt so rough. Very little injury pain now, just the muscle stiffness from being still and sleeping on my back only. 

The nurses have to stop me springing off the wheeled commode (I can be wheeled to the loo but only in my brace) when I get back to the bed. My legs are a little stronger and I'm less wobbly. Makes you understand how easy it is to get very weak through in-activity (thinking of mother in law who won't do exercises or get up much). Pray I remain a stubborn old git and fight to keep mobile in my old age - it's so important.

The ward is completely full and one of the rooms has now has to squeeze in another bed (4 to 5 beds). If a fella comes in, they will be in here, so long as they are mobile enough for the 'loo' apparently.


----------



## Scoosh (5 Jan 2016)

At least you're not missing much decent cycling weather ...


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2016)

Scoosh said:


> At least you're not missing much decent cycling weather ...



I believe so. We can't see the weather from out ward. There is an inner courtyard and you can just about tell if its raining (wet) but haven't seen how bad it's been, no indication of the wind and heavy rain. Crazy.


----------



## summerdays (5 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> I believe so. We can't see the weather from out ward. There is an inner courtyard and you can just about tell if its raining (wet) but haven't seen how bad it's been, no indication of the wind and heavy rain. Crazy.


That's so you don't get depressed by how bad it is outside.... I can't wait for a few days of decent sunshine.... I see they are hinting at colder next week, maybe the sunshine will make an appearance then (I hope its not just colder wind and rain!)


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> That's so you don't get depressed by how bad it is outside.... I can't wait for a few days of decent sunshine.... I see they are hinting at colder next week, maybe the sunshine will make an appearance then *(I hope its not just colder wind and rain!)*


Snow!!


----------



## summerdays (5 Jan 2016)

classic33 said:


> Snow!!


Hmm I don't know what to think.... It won't be a brilliant week for me if its icy.... Why couldn't the snow come at Christmas time! I'll have to check as I haven't fitted the studded tyres yet.


----------



## fossyant (6 Jan 2016)

Letter from the police arrived. Apparently I wasn't badly injured and was discharged from hospital same day ?

My wife opened it and was straight onto the police, as she texted me. I followed it up as I haven't been able to send the 'incident' report to the police. Apparently I shouldn't have been sent that as it should have been the Serious Incident Team that deals with my crash due to the nature of my injuries. The police officer I saw in hospital didn't follow my admission up. Argh.

I'm expecting a phone call tomorrow !


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jan 2016)

That is not good


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2016)

Get them to come to you, in the hospital. At least then they'll be caught on camera.

Take it the police have visited you at home then?


----------



## Glow worm (6 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Letter from the police arrived. Apparently I wasn't badly injured and was discharged from hospital same day ?
> 
> My wife opened it and was straight onto the police, as she texted me. I followed it up as I haven't been able to send the 'incident' report to the police. Apparently I shouldn't have been sent that as it should have been the Serious Incident Team that deals with my crash due to the nature of my injuries. The police officer I saw in hospital didn't follow my admission up. Argh.
> 
> I'm expecting a phone call tomorrow !



FFS what the hell is wrong with the police these days ?!!!
Keep on it and really hope you get some progress.


----------



## Scoosh (6 Jan 2016)

You could ask our favourite CC coppers for how to proceed ... 

Doesn't sound the most efficient, though ... 

Still, it'll give you something to occupy the mind for a while.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2016)

Police logs will have the name/numbers of the officer(s) attending, as well as the investigating officer. A FOI request to the force HQ will get him that information.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Jan 2016)

For crying out loud! Sounds like someone has just rubber-stamped it to avoid the annoying paperwork.

I really hope it can be sorted out without major hassle.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Letter from the police arrived. Apparently I wasn't badly injured and was discharged from hospital same day ?


This is p155 poor! As far as they know, you could have been in a wheel chair for life because of the motorists actions. If it doesn't get resolved quickly I would strongly consider making an official complaint at a high level. Shouldn't be necessary but unfortunately sometimes the only way to get action is to rattle the entire cage!


----------



## simon the viking (7 Jan 2016)

Bad news!!! I'm wondering if the driver.... now thinks he got away with it as he's not heard from the police.... thinking you've been back at work 5 weeks, bike fixed etc.....


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2016)

Just had a call. Looks like the Police can't be arsed to do anything. The officer said you are insured and your solicitor will sort it.

Two witnesses - one the car I had filtered past said she had stopped to allow a gap for the Aygo and someone else who just saw it. Neither could say who was to blame. They have drivers report, but not mine, obviously.

Despite me being on my side of the road, and him crossing the white line, he should have looked.

That said, he did cross the line so my solicitors can sort it. Filtering is perfectly allowed and I was only going slow


----------



## Scoosh (7 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> The officer said you are insured and your solicitor will sort it.


  So when/ if your solicitor is able to prove the motorist to be clearly at fault - how do the police intend to respond, if a clear case can be made for careless/ dangerous driving, which caused injury - serious injury ?

As I mentioned up thread, I wonder if a wee PM to our members of the force would be useful - just for some guidance ... ?


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Just had a call. Looks like the Police can't be arsed to do anything. The officer said you are insured and your solicitor will sort it.
> 
> Two witnesses - one the car I had filtered past said she had stopped to allow a gap for the Aygo and someone else who just saw it. Neither could say who was to blame. They have drivers report, but not mine, obviously.
> 
> ...


Not good enough on the part of the police. Think Phil hit the nail on the head on this one.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2016)

IT was stop start as far as you could see so I was filtering slowly on my side. The driver should have looked before turning. Most folk leave a gap at a junction anyway, and I had passed her car, then the guy turns into me.

I'll let the solicitors sort it. Even the cops tried to get out of an incident that Ianrauk had where they turned right as he was filtering passed them. You are supposed to look.

The police don't have my report, and one witness said they hadn't seen me, so none of it's exactly reliable.

Apparently, the officer phoned my wife at 8:30 and said the driver had admitted fault at the scene.


----------



## Scoosh (7 Jan 2016)

You'd think the police would at least want/need your report !  ...


----------



## vickster (7 Jan 2016)

I'd let the solicitors deal with it. Unless you are keen for the driver to be prosecuted, whether or not they are should not impact the outcome of the claim. The amount depends on precedents related to outcome and recovery.


There was no prosecution in my case which I'm glad about, it was an accident borne of misjudgement not malice. The eventual settlement will reflect my (lack of) recovery and the driver will be paying higher premiums for a number of years!


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2016)

I ideally need a correct report, not an incorrect one. Not bothered about prosecution, but the reports are wrong. These need correcting.

The officer said to me that they would charge as the driver admitted fault - this needs to be in the report even if no action is taken.


----------



## Scoosh (7 Jan 2016)

You're w-a-a-y ahead of me @fossyant ! 

[extracts nose from fossy's business*]


*No - don't even think of going there !


----------



## vickster (7 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> I ideally need a correct report, not an incorrect one. Not bothered about prosecution, but the reports are wrong. These need correcting.
> 
> The officer said to me that they would charge as the driver admitted fault - this needs to be in the report even if no action is taken.


I had to fill in a long witness statement for the Met. Assume my witness (a guy jogging) and the driver did too. I had to tick a box to say what action if any I'd like taken, victims charter or whatever it's called

As long as there was no question of the driver admitting legal liability, it didn't matter to me. I can't exactly recall the timeline of events but liability was accepted, insulting offer made, no further on two years down the line!


----------



## vickster (7 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> I ideally need a correct report, not an incorrect one. Not bothered about prosecution, but the reports are wrong. These need correcting.
> 
> The officer said to me that they would charge as the driver admitted fault - this needs to be in the report even if no action is taken.


PM @CopperCyclist as suggested, perhaps you can take it further up the line?

And ask the solicitor what if any difference it all makes to the injury claim. I can't see why any as it'll be judged on the severity of injury and length and extent of recovery


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2016)

I'll complain when I get out ! I'll have the time !


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2016)

There was a time limit on making a complaint.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2016)

Scoosh said:


> You're w-a-a-y ahead of me @fossyant !
> 
> [extracts nose from fossy's business*]
> 
> ...



Doh, missed that !!  Call it two old gits in my ward (and that excludes me and Rob - we're grumpy old gits).


----------



## cyberknight (7 Jan 2016)

For farks sake .


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2016)

Leigh Day's serious injury solicitor has been in touch this afternoon, and they will also contact GMP and shuffle the 'issue' along.


----------



## simon the viking (7 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Leigh Day's serious injury solicitor has been in touch this afternoon, and they will also contact GMP and shuffle the 'issue' along.



Sounds like it might 'Go' somewhere now... good luck and still GWS


----------



## Scoosh (7 Jan 2016)

I think he is GingWS as he's being far too lucid and ... well .. almost _sensible_. 

I'm a little worried ...


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2016)

Scoosh said:


> I think he is GingWS as he's being far too lucid and ... well .. almost _sensible_.
> 
> I'm a little worried ...



Morphine is way down now...

Might be out soon, but depends on doc tomorrow. The Nurse specialist thinks the x-rays are good. I ideally need a decent bed and a nights sleep.

Oh and we've god an old fella that's very rude and shouts at folk, as well as 'willy fiddling' constantly - I've had the curtains shut as I don't want to be watching that.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> as well as 'willy fiddling' constantly - I've had the curtains shut as I don't want to be *SEEN*.



Only jesting!


----------



## summerdays (7 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Morphine is way down now...
> 
> Might be out soon, but depends on doc tomorrow. The Nurse specialist thinks the x-rays are good. I ideally need a decent bed and a nights sleep.
> 
> Oh and we've god an old fella that's very rude and shouts at folk, as well as 'willy fiddling' constantly - I've had the curtains shut as I don't want to be watching that.


Fingers crossed - that sounds hopeful


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2016)

Oh, and apparently I'm full of poo.  So expect another flooding in Manchester after I've had some Laxatives ! There she blows !


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jan 2016)

TMI


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Jan 2016)

The trump of doom awaits! Steady the Buffs!


----------



## Dayvo (7 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Oh, and apparently I'm full of poo.  So expect another flooding in Manchester after I've had some Laxatives ! There she blows !



Look at it this way: you won't have to go on a diet to get back into your cycling jersey.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> The trump of doom awaits! Steady the Buffs!



Oh heck, they have started !


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Oh heck, they have started !


Might help get you discharged!!


----------



## Scoosh (7 Jan 2016)

[I think he has already started discharging ... ]


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2016)

Scoosh said:


> [I think he has already started discharging ... ]


It's a good sign at least, providing there's no blood in it.
Look on the bright side.


----------



## Scoosh (8 Jan 2016)

Watch out !!! @fossyant's about !

How are you today ?  Slimmer, less weight, relieved, all of the afore-mentioned ?


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2016)

I've lost at least 4-5kg's since coming in, both stomach and muscles though. I just have to work on not getting the belly back - i.e. not much booze as that's where my empty cals are usually. I won't be drinking for some time anyway as I've still got to watch the back and my muscles need building up - pretty wobbly when standing.

Just need to ensure I keep the weight down until I start exercising again !
The missus will be onto the police today, so good luck GMP, await your ear roasting.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Oh heck, they have started !



We senses a disturbance in the force all the way down in Bristol. The TV flickered and the cats began to howl.


----------



## Scoosh (8 Jan 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> We senses a disturbance in the force all the way down in Bristol. The TV flickered and the cats began to howl.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> We senses a disturbance in the force all the way down in Bristol. The TV flickered and the cats began to howl.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


>


At least you can laugh about it now your ribs are better


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2016)

Any news on the release date yet?


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2016)

No news. Keeping fingers crossed when I see the consultant later.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2016)

Yeeehaaaaaaaa

I'm coming out today/tomorrow.

Just waiting to do the 'stairs' test ! The Recovery starts now !!


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Yeeehaaaaaaaa
> 
> I'm coming out today/tomorrow.
> 
> Just waiting to do the 'stairs' test ! The Recovery starts now !!


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jan 2016)

Have you had the opportunity to look into this possible treatment?

http://www.spine-health.com/wellness/exercise/water-therapy-exercise-program

Swim on swimmingly.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Yeeehaaaaaaaa
> 
> I'm coming out today/tomorrow.
> 
> Just waiting to do the 'stairs' test ! The Recovery starts now !!




And you had that dump on NHS time/loo roll too - perfect timing !

(Sorry for the toilet humour, I don't think I will ever grow out of it).


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2016)

Swimming will be part of the recovery - my gym membership covers it.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jan 2016)

I don't think there are enough smilies in the world to cover this post. Still a long way to go but this is a huge step. I'm sure you and family will be very relieved.


----------



## Buck (8 Jan 2016)

Fantastic news and back at home I'm sure your recovery will step on as you will be so much better in your own/familiar surroundings.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2016)

Still waiting for the physio to turn up. At earliest will be late on. Better had be as the physio's don't work weekends.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2016)

Physiotherapist and Occupational Therapist have signed me fit to go. Cycling legs kicked into 'shut up legs mode' !!! 

Didn't need stairs test as could get up and down off chairs and loo without using hands. 

Should be out this evening.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2016)

Brilliant news. Now let's see how long it takes for you to be comfortable riding again. (I'm hoping that you will be fighting fit again by the time the summer comes. I have booked a long hot UK summer for you this year!)


----------



## Saluki (8 Jan 2016)

Brilliant news. A good night's sleep awaits you then.

Take it easy and don't rush into stuff - I was told this when I was in a body cast, having bust my back and pelvis.

Is there anyone still alive at GMP after Mrs Fossy had had a word?


----------



## cyberknight (8 Jan 2016)




----------



## Scoosh (8 Jan 2016)

Wonderful news Fossy ! 

I think @I like Skol is quite pleased - and I've heard he is buying the biscuits !!!


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2016)

Great news Fossy, good luck for the rest of your recovery, bet Mrs Foss is pleased?


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jan 2016)

Hope you are planning that recovery ride. How about a gentle run around the Fallowfield loop to Evans & Costa coffee at the Chill factore


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> ... and loo without using hands.



WHAT! _No_ wiping!? 


Have a great Friday night and weekend.


----------



## Buck (8 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> *Should be out this evening.*



Take it steady mate - you've plenty of time to get the flash rags on and painting the town red!! Have a quiet night at home instead 

Fab news and let the real recovery commence (take it steady )


----------



## Scoosh (8 Jan 2016)

Dayvo said:


> WHAT! _No_ wiping!?


I suspect that, being a test, it was a "dry run" ! 

(special for @Arjimlad )


----------



## Scoosh (8 Jan 2016)

Have a good night's sleep, Fossy and enjoy your family time again.


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Hope you are planning that recovery ride. How about a gentle run around the Fallowfield loop to Evans & Costa coffee at the Chill factore


Fossy's CC comeback forum ride?


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jan 2016)

potsy said:


> Fossy's CC comeback forum ride?


Will you be able to manage the pace and distance though @potsy ?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Jan 2016)

Kiss your wife @fossyant, then say hi to your bikes, then have a good night's sleep, then tomorrow bossy somebody about (a teenager will do) to get all your gear down from the loft, then sit in the living room on a big comfy chair surrounded by it all ... then start planning cycling world domination!


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Will you be able to manage the pace and distance though @potsy ?


I'll bring a tow rope


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2016)

Still waiting for a little piece of paper called a discharge note.


----------



## Scoosh (8 Jan 2016)

@Pat "5mph" - Brilliant !  Pure dead brilliant !


----------



## Scoosh (8 Jan 2016)

potsy said:


> I'll bring a tow rope


To which end will you be attached ? 



fossyant said:


> Still waiting for a little piece of paper called a discharge note.


Calling @Arjimlad - is that what you call toilet paper ?


----------



## CopperCyclist (8 Jan 2016)

vickster said:


> PM @CopperCyclist as suggested, perhaps you can take it further up the line?
> 
> And ask the solicitor what if any difference it all makes to the injury claim. I can't see why any as it'll be judged on the severity of injury and length and extent of recovery



I haven't been able to read all 28 pages... But what I have read suggests the officer investigating hasn't covered himself in glory. 

All I would suggest is this - if you aren't happy, raise it as a complaint. Things won't change otherwise. If it's a lazy officer they get away with it unless you point it out. If it's a case of one officer drowning under 30 plus investigations who simply doesn't have the time needed, then we need the public to point out when they get a bad service so that the home office can't keep spouting about how we are working "more efficiently". 

Raise a complaint - you can make it clear whatever you want from the complaint - be it the officer in trouble, the report corrected, the issue raised. No guarantee of course you get what you want - but if you don't raise it, nothing changes.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2016)

Scoosh said:


> You'd think the police would at least want/need your report !  ...


Assuming he has been discharged, they'll probably go to the hospital tomorrow to get it from him.


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2016)

He's home


----------



## summerdays (8 Jan 2016)

Have a fantastic first night's sleep in your own bed without being woken up by the nocturnal activity on the ward!


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> Have a fantastic first night's sleep in your own bed without being woken up by the nocturnal activity on the ward!


He'll miss it.


----------



## Scoosh (8 Jan 2016)

Thanks @potsy - we and he can all relax now !


----------



## growingvegetables (8 Jan 2016)

Good news!


----------



## I like Skol (9 Jan 2016)

Mods. Can we have the thread title edited now? Something like 'Fossy's knocked down but now he's up again, you're never going to keep him down'


----------



## Dayvo (9 Jan 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Mods. Can we have the thread title edited now? Something like 'Fossy's knocked down but now he's up again, you're never going to keep him down'



Sounds like a very good sig. line to have!


----------



## Scoosh (9 Jan 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Mods. Can we have the thread title edited now? Something like 'Fossy's knocked down but now he's up again, you're never going to keep him down'


^ ^ ^ A bit too long  - but how about this ?


----------



## Dayvo (9 Jan 2016)

Scoosh said:


> ^ ^ ^ A bit too long  - but how about this ?



OR - 'Thanks everyone and to show my gratitude I want to buy you ALL a drink.'


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Jan 2016)

User said:


> So who will represent the whisky drink, the cider drink, and the vodka drink?



And who will represent the lager drink?

You cannot seriously count Skol as lager.


----------



## Dayvo (9 Jan 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> You cannot seriously count Skol as lager.



You can't seriously count _lage_r as a drink?


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2016)

Sleep has caught up on him.


----------



## summerdays (9 Jan 2016)

Or enjoying being at home ....


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> Or enjoying being at home ....



There will be none of that sort of behaviour, not while his back's still poorly.


----------



## Dayvo (9 Jan 2016)

classic33 said:


> Sleep has caught up on him.



His _own_ toilet again.


----------



## HLaB (9 Jan 2016)

potsy said:


> He's home


Excellent :-)

When I was last in Hospital with pancreatisis I was just about better on a Friday but they wanted to take one more test to be sure but the doctor wasn't in till Monday to analyse the results (2 minutes task which the nurses did but couldn't formally do :-/ , cue the fustrating weekend which I'm glad @fossyant avoided !


----------



## cyberknight (9 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> Have a fantastic first night's sleep in your own bed without being woken up by the nocturnal activity on the ward!


He might get some nocturnal activity from Mrs Fossy , although his back and ribs might not appreciate it


----------



## Scoosh (9 Jan 2016)

I'm sure his back and his ribs will greatly appreciate having his 'fevered/ delicate brow' wiped by Mrs Fossy. 


Please be careful that we don't 'lower the tone' ...


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2016)

Scoosh said:


> I'm sure his back and his ribs will greatly appreciate having his 'fevered/ delicate brow' wiped by Mrs Fossy.
> 
> 
> Please be careful that we don't 'lower the tone' ...


She'll be on the couch now, won't she?


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jan 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Kiss your wife @fossyant, then say hi to your bikes


Wrong way round, surely?


----------



## potsy (10 Jan 2016)

Glad he's out of there for his birthday, doubt he'll be doing much partying tonight mind


----------



## HLaB (10 Jan 2016)

potsy said:


> Glad he's out of there for his birthday, doubt he'll be doing much partying tonight mind


Happy Birthday @fossyant , Party on ;-)


----------



## Mrs M (10 Jan 2016)

Happy birthday


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2016)

Its nice to hear your home, have a happy birthday.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Jan 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jan 2016)

I'd avoid the


----------



## roadrash (10 Jan 2016)

happy birthday


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Jan 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Saluki (10 Jan 2016)

Happy Birthday @fossyant 
Hope you are having a nice day


----------



## growingvegetables (10 Jan 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jan 2016)

He's gone very quiet. I expect he doesn't have much time to come on the forum, the bins will need putting out, the car wants washing and there are 6-7 weeks of dirty pots to catch up on.......


----------



## Katherine (10 Jan 2016)

￼￼ ￼￼ A very Happy Birthday to you


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Jan 2016)

I like Skol said:


> He's gone very quiet. I expect he doesn't have much time to come on the forum, the bins will need putting out, the car wants washing and there are 6-7 weeks of dirty pots to catch up on.......



If he uses a Windows computer in the house, it's probably still doing a gazillion pointless updates.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2016)

Thanks for the birthday wishes.

Sorry folks, been fairly busy sorting out the Police report and returns for my solicitors. Wife arrived from the hospital with a bag of drugs, which I'm only taking the anti-blood clot injections for another two weeks - my wife gets to shove them in my stomach every day . Got a supply of laxatives and morphine. 

Can't say I need the laxatives as they filled me with them before leaving on Friday and I've been rushing to the loo (well rush would not be the correct word).

Still rather sore and my back feels like glass. Can't get comfortable, so I'm sleeping on the settee as my wife doesn't cope well with disturbed sleep.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2016)

cyberknight said:


> He might get some nocturnal activity from Mrs Fossy , although his back and ribs might not appreciate it



My back won't be up for anything for a while.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2016)

The bike is still at my folks house. Been told not to fix or adjust anything for now.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> The bike is still at my folks house. Been told not to fix or adjust anything for now.


Get yourself fixed first, then worry about the bike.

Other than that, leave it it the way it was after you were hit. Then do as you've advised many to do.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2016)

Well Police phoned back. Not going to prosecute, as the driver I passed said she had stopped for the car, so apparently it's ok for a driver not to check for filtering bikes (of any type). 

The officer hasn't seen my side of it, hasn't spoken to the driver or indeed the officer at the scene who said the driver was clearly at fault and had admitted liability (he actually said he wasn't going to speak to the officer who was at the scene, Un bloody believe able. )

I'm going to leave it to Leigh Day to sort out as this should have been investigated 6 weeks ago by another Team. Bloody stinks, one lazy officer.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Well Police phoned back. Not going to prosecute, as the driver I passed said she had stopped for the car, so apparently it's ok for a driver not to check for filtering bikes (of any type).
> 
> The officer hasn't seen my side of it, hasn't spoken to the driver or indeed the officer at the scene who said the driver was clearly at fault and had admitted liability (he actually said he wasn't going to speak to the officer who was at the scene, Un bloody believe able. )
> 
> I'm going to leave it to Leigh Day to sort out as this should have been investigated 6 weeks ago by another Team. Bloody stinks, one lazy officer.


Been there, know how that part of it feels. I found out slightly quicker than you though. Address as given by the driver didn't sound right. Out with the A-Z and the phone book.

May sound daft, but any idea who made the actual call to the police/ambulance to report the incident?


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2016)

Think it was the lady behind me that had slowed at the junction for the car that called the ambulance. All she has said is that she had stopped for the car. It was stop start slow traffic anyway. I'd passed her then hit the car as it turned. 

It's amazing how invisible cyclists are ?


----------



## Saluki (11 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Still rather sore and my back feels like glass. Can't get comfortable, so I'm sleeping on the settee as my wife doesn't cope well with disturbed sleep.


Would you not be better on the bed and Mrs Fossy on the sofa. You being broken and all that? If my OH had shoved me on the sofa, when I had a broken back, there may have been words.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Think it was the lady behind me that had slowed at the junction for the car that called the ambulance. All she has said is that she had stopped for the car. It was stop start slow traffic anyway. I'd passed her then hit the car as it turned.
> 
> It's amazing how invisible cyclists are ?


Done via a mobile it'll show on her call log. Contract or PAYG, she'll just need to contact her provider for proof.

The like is for the line on how invisible we are.


----------



## fossyant (12 Jan 2016)

Saluki said:


> Would you not be better on the bed and Mrs Fossy on the sofa. You being broken and all that? If my OH had shoved me on the sofa, when I had a broken back, there may have been words.



Not really. My wife has work and I can at least prop myself up. I'm used to the sofa with my other pain issues and to be frank, they are hurting more than my broken back.


----------



## fossyant (12 Jan 2016)

classic33 said:


> Done via a mobile it'll show on her call log. Contract or PAYG, she'll just need to contact her provider for proof.
> 
> The like is for the line on how invisible we are.



My wife even save how visible I am. The driver didn't look for a bike. It's pretty clear cut insurance wise, but obviously too much work for this officer to be bothered. As said earlier in the thread, we need to ensure the police records are correct as it's a big cockup.


----------



## I like Skol (12 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Not really. My wife has work and I can at least prop myself up. I'm used to the sofa with my other pain issues and to be frank, they are hurting more than my broken back.


 Hang on, I'll get my violin (well, just a small fiddle really )


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> My wife even save how visible I am. The driver didn't look for a bike. It's pretty clear cut insurance wise, but obviously too much work for this officer to be bothered. As said earlier in the thread, we need to ensure the police records are correct as it's a big cockup.


Get a letter off to police hq, their records will show who responded and who the case officer was/should be, even if its no longer on log at any local station.

They'll also have the collision record, if created, on file. Nearly all records in one place.


----------



## EasyPeez (12 Jan 2016)

Belated Happy Birthday and Get Well Soon @fossyant 
Best wishes for your recovery


----------



## fossyant (12 Jan 2016)

EasyPeez said:


> Belated Happy Birthday and Get Well Soon @fossyant
> Best wishes for your recovery



Thanks.

Been moving about a bit more today. Gave the car a 10 minute tick over on the drive whilst I was brewing a coffee. Car is now fine after 6 weeks stood still and the battery topped up with a charger last night.

Righty, how to send £60 amazon vouchers ?


----------



## cyberknight (12 Jan 2016)

Did i miss your birthday ?
Oops happy birthday fossy 

As far as cyclists being invisible it seems to have gotten a lot worse atm i dont know if its the dark, the cold or post x mas blues on the part of drivers but the number of near misses i have had in the last week or so is pretty hairy even though im lit up like a ( to quote a work mate ....." you could land a plane ") and clearly indicating and road positiong i nearly bonnet surfed on Sunday and the driver just blanked me and drove off.


----------



## Scoosh (12 Jan 2016)

Good having you back here @fossyant  !

We're all mighty relieved you are still here and the pieces are getting together again . How much longer before you are 'cast off' ?


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2016)

Six weeks minimum with the brace. I only wear it moving about and as you can see I'm up at 1.30. Went to bed about 9.30 but I was getting real bad shoulder and arm pain (in what was my good shoulder) which is from the accident. Lying down still feels like I'm getting crushed.

I'm avoiding pain killers as I need to give my body a break. The morphine caused all my skin to peal off my feet and hands, horrible.

On the settee to sleep again. Not back to consultant for six weeks. 

Really feel like I've been through the mangle and I've got too many responsibilities to go through this crap again next time. Unfortunately there is always a next time with riding into Manchester. We don't have the critical mass that London does and no-one likes cyclists up here. 

I can't be off work again through accidents. I already have enough time off with my other issue. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't worried about my job. 

The accident has really shook up the family and my wife shouted at me that she doesn't want 'that bike' back here. That's three knock offs in 14 months all since moving to Manchester.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Six weeks minimum with the brace. I only wear it moving about and as you can see I'm up at 1.30. Went to bed about 9.30 but I was getting real bad shoulder and arm pain (in what was my good shoulder) which is from the accident. Lying down still feels like I'm getting crushed.
> 
> I'm avoiding pain killers as I need to give my body a break. The morphine caused all my skin to peal off my feet and hands, horrible.
> 
> ...


I had the skin coming off thing after morphine, upside was it got rid of all the hard skin on my feet without going to a Chiropodist.

I can't say as I blame your wife for going a bit ballistic though, she must have been worried sick.

As for the sleeping in a chair/on the settee, I've always done that when I've had a broken collarbone (5 times) or an injured back/neck. However you can get comfortable works for me.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2016)

This is it, what ever is comfy, the bed is too flat, and whilst I was on bed rest at hospital I was heavily drugged up but towards the end of my stay, I tilted the bed. But you get fidgety if you can't sleep and this really annoys my wife.
I'm supposed to sleep only on my back and I generally never do this, I prefer to sleep on my side.

I've spent time sat bolt upright before now with broken ribs as lying down is too painful.

Even if we bought a spare mattress for a spare bed we could put up in the lounge, it would still be too flat. I'm currently at 30 degrees.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> This is it, what ever is comfy, the bed is too flat, and whilst I was on bed rest at hospital I was heavily drugged up but towards the end of my stay, I tilted the bed. But you get fidgety if you can't sleep and this really annoys my wife.
> I'm supposed to sleep only on my back and I generally never do this, I prefer to sleep on my side.
> 
> I've spent time sat bolt upright before now with broken ribs as lying down is too painful.
> ...


I used to prop myself up with cushions on the settee so it was difficult to move inadvertently whilst I was dozing but my most serious back/shoulder injury was only a collarbone and 4/5 ribs, can't imagine the pain you've been in with a broken back.
When I broke my femur the pain was bad but I quickly found out that if I stayed still it was manageable, unfortunately they wouldn't let me do that (quite rightly) but most of the time I was screaming (internally) just f*%k off and leave me be.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2016)

You don't know there will be a next time if you carry on cycling, so stop thinking like that.

I cycled to and from work, along roads(A roads, where traffic can be nose to tail) that some on here have said they'd never go on. But I got hit, on a quiet section of road, almost home for the second time that day.

Besides, 2am ain't that late!


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2016)

User said:


> Could you add some temporary leg extensions to the that bed's legs?



Looking into a large Wedge pillow at the minute.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Jan 2016)

First of all: don't do too much at once!
Second, I can't help but notice that since the first night you landed in hospital the main thing in your mind was "I'll never get bike commuting again!" then, immediately after "must get a mb to at least ride the trails".
Me thinks you like cycling too much, nothing can keep you off the bike in the long run. I very much sympathize with your wife, she has gotten a real fright, but she will come round ... probably 


fossyant said:


> Really feel like I've been through the mangle and I've got too many responsibilities to go through this crap again next time. Unfortunately there is always a next time with riding into Manchester.


No chance of segregated paths, at least part of the way? You could promise you wife that you'll cross dangerous junction on foot, at the lights. Will do havoc with your Strava though.


fossyant said:


> I can't be off work again through accidents. I already have enough time off with my other issue. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't worried about my job.


Maybe time to set yourself up self employed working from home?
In your trade you'd make a mint, and be free to cycle outside rush hour.
All the best!


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2016)

Commuting is a no no @Pat "5mph" I'm afraid. I've negotiated early starts so can get out on the bike early at home after work ! I won't be off the bike long, a turbo is ready when the docs say I can use it !


----------



## simon the viking (13 Jan 2016)

Glad to hear you're back home, hope the recovery goes well


----------



## fossyant (19 Jan 2016)

Slow and steady. 

Managed a trip at the weekend to get my wife her Christmas present at John Lewis - lots of 'fabric' and a new Camera. Paid for it the next day though, as my legs were in agony. 

Just need another sick note from the GP next week, then back to outpatients at the end of Feb to see the specialist. Hopefully I'll get the nod to start exercising, so it's light gym work, swimming and turbo sessions. Might try spin classes?


----------



## Saluki (19 Jan 2016)

Take it steady 
Glad to hear you can get out.
I'm with @Pat "5mph" on the working from home and making a mint thing.

Worrying won't help your recovery. I used to have a home office (proper one, not like now) and I would often commute 40 miles into work  4.30am summer mornings and in for breakfast and work 
I don't even like driving through Manchester, scares me stiff. No chance you could move somewhere a bit better for work?


----------



## dan_bo (19 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Well Police phoned back. Not going to prosecute, as the driver I passed said she had stopped for the car, so apparently it's ok for a driver not to check for filtering bikes (of any type).
> 
> The officer hasn't seen my side of it, hasn't spoken to the driver or indeed the officer at the scene who said the driver was clearly at fault and had admitted liability (he actually said he wasn't going to speak to the officer who was at the scene, Un bloody believe able. )
> 
> I'm going to leave it to Leigh Day to sort out as this should have been investigated 6 weeks ago by another Team. Bloody stinks, one lazy officer.




Just to let you know Leigh Day did a good job with my case when I got doored.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jan 2016)

dan_bo said:


> Just to let you know Leigh Day did a good job with my case when I got doored.



They sorted me out with the shoulder as well. It's got as far as a senior partner at Leigh Day, as they said they had never seen such a poor reply from a police officer as to why they wouldn't investigate. Plod has until the end of the month before Leigh Day kick off.


----------



## mjr (19 Jan 2016)

Saluki said:


> I don't even like driving through Manchester, scares me stiff.


Let me know if I should start this as another topic: EDIT: moved to https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/manchester-why-not-as-nice-as-other-cities.194655/


----------



## fossyant (19 Jan 2016)

Another thread please.


----------



## Origamist (19 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> They sorted me out with the shoulder as well. It's got as far as a senior partner at Leigh Day, as they said they had never seen such a poor reply from a police officer as to why they wouldn't investigate. Plod has until the end of the month before Leigh Day kick off.



Glad things are progressing health-wise, albeit slowly, Fossy.

That doesn't surprise me - GMP are next to useless when it comes to issues involving cyclists and collisions. I guess you were "lucky" they attended at all...As soon as I leave the Cheshire Police boundary, just before Hale, I brace myself for 10 miles of _Mad Max: Fury Road. _


----------



## Scoosh (19 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Managed a trip at the weekend to get my wife her Christmas present at John Lewis - lots of 'fabric' and a new Camera. Paid for it the next day though, as my legs were in agony.


Good customer service, that ! 

Get your wife to take lots of pics of your recovery, for future reference- will be good to look back on when all this is but a faded memory ... 

Take it very slowly, until given approval from the physios ...


----------



## davefb (20 Jan 2016)

blimey, not been on lately much so missed this.
hope recovery going as well as can be expected  .


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2016)

Finally got some pictures. Damage is minimal, a 6" scuff on the side of the fork, and both the bars and saddle twisted to the right, and wheel knocked to left, which would all be consistent with being hit side on from the right quite hard. No damage to saddle, bar tape or levers, not even moved the levers.


The Strava map also shows me on the right side of the road, and the bike remaining somewhere near me, before being taken to the side of the road on the left, then being wheeled to someone's home. Impact speed was just 13mph, so filtering below 15mph as thought.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Finally got some pictures. Damage is minimal, a 6" scuff on the side of the fork, and both the bars and saddle twisted to the right, and wheel knocked to left, which would all be consistent with being hit side on from the right quite hard. No damage to saddle, bar tape or levers, not even moved the levers.
> 
> 
> The Strava map also shows me on the right side of the road, and the bike remaining somewhere near me, before being taken to the side of the road on the left, then being wheeled to someone's home. Impact speed was just 13mph, so filtering below 15mph as thought.
> ...


Not taken at your house, given a previous post.

Any further contact from GMP's finest?


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2016)

Pics from parents house. Bike still there - I popped over. GMP have until next week to respond.


----------



## Scoosh (21 Jan 2016)

"Broken Back Day ...." !!! 

How're you feeling these days, @fossyant ? Pain easing or just tablets-easing ? 


GWS  (gingerly !)


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2016)

Scoosh said:


> "Broken Back Day ...." !!!
> 
> How're you feeling these days, @fossyant ? Pain easing or just tablets-easing ?
> 
> ...



No tablets since coming home. I've occasionally had a couple of propper dark stouts - just enjoying a Manchester Star Ale.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Jan 2016)

That bike has more lights than our George Square at Christmas time, still you got run over


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2016)

User said:


> If drivers are not looking, they are not looking.



Aye, and 1250 lumens (real) on pulse mode didn't help


----------



## fossyant (26 Jan 2016)

Another quick update.

Third Party insurer are sending an interim payment 'without prejudice' shortly to cover costs to date. This apparently means they haven't admitted liability. They are also appointing a case handler/physio so I get some help - that's been agreed, again this will be 'without prejudice'.

At least things are moving. The bike has to remain as it is until liability is agreed (not that I can ride it).

This decision was made since Friday, as the 3rd Party's Insurer hadn't looked at the file on Friday. So that is a quick decision. Looking forward to getting physio so I can get moving and get back to work.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jan 2016)

Good to hear that things are moving.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2016)

Nice to hear.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Jan 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## LocalLad (26 Jan 2016)

IANAL, but as I understand without prejudice basically means if you went to court, you couldn't refer to this payout.

But, given they're paying something, sounds like they're accepting liability, so hopefully they'll take a sensible approach in the short term... It sounds like you've been concerned about the immediate financial impact, so a great step forward. Hopefully you can now concentrate on getting yourself better


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Jan 2016)

Glad the insurer seems to appreciate the gravity of the situation. Hope you are comfortable and can focus on recovering.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2016)

It's not an insignificant amount but I'll bank it to cover me if I end up on half pay. I couldn't see them paying the amount they are arranging without considering liability. 

I've got my employers coming to see me at home next week - the usual stuff, when do you think you'll be back etc. I've got another sick note for five weeks which takes me to the time of my appointment with the spinal consultant. It will be at this point I'll probably start some physio/get permission to do light exercise.

Continuing to improve, I've managed a few walks of about 10 minutes, and I have been pottering about outside the house. I still can't comfortably sit upright - went out for lunch for my MIL's 80th this week, but I was in agony quite quickly sat at the table.

Isn't it weird - I can't wait to start exercising 'properly' - gym/turbo/swimming but some people never exercise even without injury ?


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2016)

Sitting upright will have been an odd position to have been in.


----------



## vickster (28 Jan 2016)

Is your employer paying you or on SSP? If the former, presumably they too will claim against the third party or expect to recoup monies from your claim?

When I had my back op I was told to avoid sitting, stand or lie only. 20 years ago and big open surgery,I expect times have changed


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2016)

I have full pay for 6 months. I have asked Leigh Day to tag on recouping lost earnings for my employer.


----------



## dan_bo (28 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> I have full pay for 6 months. I have asked Leigh Day to tag on recouping lost earnings for my employer.




Phew!


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Feb 2016)

fossyant said:


> Aye, and 1250 lumens (real) on pulse mode didn't help


If you don't want horrible flashbacks, don't watch this, but there is something really odd going on (probably an Invisible Gorilla) when people don't see lights as bright as yours or this chap's:


----------



## I like Skol (1 Feb 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> If you don't want horrible flashbacks, don't watch this, but there is something really odd going on (probably an Invisible Gorilla) when people don't see lights as bright as yours or this chap's:



As I have said before, if they aren't looking then they will not see, regardless!
I had similar on Friday night riding to work. Nobber in a silly BMW pulled out of a side road just as I got there. This was despite me having two bright front lights (not like some of the eye burners you guys run but more than powerful enough), no other vehicles behind me that might have hidden my lights and him actually stoping at the giveway for plenty of time to check in both directions. After we had both skidded to a stop inches from each other he had the audacity to wind down his window and begin arguing that I should get some proper lights because, in his words, "how am I supposed to see you from that far away unless you have some proper lights"! I was almost gobsmacked and resorted to swearing at the imbecile after I had turned my handlebars to face him then as he shielded his eyes from the dazzling lights I suggested he should get to Specsavers because my lights are more than bright enough and I was close enough to be nearly sat on his F'fing lap!
Anyway, I think I saw him again the next day hooning around one of the local roundabouts at speed and in the wrong lane then trying (and failing) to bully his way off the roundabout from the righthand lane! He is a youngish guy about 30 in a new flash car probably costing around 40k but driving like a newly qualified teenager. It is going to end badly


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Feb 2016)

I like Skol said:


> As I have said before, if they aren't looking then they will not see, regardless!


True, but if you haven't read The Invisible Gorilla, it's well worth the effort, and very sobering. There are deep-seated reasons why there are so many SMIDSYs - we can _think_ we are looking, but actually our brain isn't _seeing_ what's really there. Knowing that intuitions, on which our brains rely for manageable data processing, can lead to fatal mistakes in certain scenarios, is an important first step in risk management. But, if the evidence from TIG is accurate, then telling people to look more carefully will only bring limited results: it's more complicated than that, and the way our brains learn to process information is the key.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Feb 2016)

Just checking in to see how you are, hope the recovery is on schedule.

Or even ahead of schedule.


----------



## LocalLad (25 Feb 2016)

It's completely irrelevant to the thread...but I feel the need to say that everytime I see this threads title, I sing chumbawamba to myself..."I get knocked down, but I get up again..."


----------



## Scoosh (25 Feb 2016)

LocalLad said:


> It's completely irrelevant to the thread...but I feel the need to say that everytime I see this threads title, I sing chumbawamba to myself..."I get knocked down, but I get up again..."


Fortunately, @fossyant is far too 'mature' to know about 'chumbawamba', so is in no danger of having a song going round his head. It has enough going on inside it already ... 


... or so it is rumoured.


----------



## LocalLad (25 Feb 2016)

Good, I hope he sings songs that remind him of the good times instead


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2016)

Scoosh said:


> Fortunately, @fossyant is far too 'mature' to know about 'chumbawamba', *so is in no danger of having a song going round his head.* It has enough going on inside it already ...
> 
> 
> ... or so it is rumoured.


Could soon plant one there though.


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2016)

Scoosh said:


> Fortunately, @fossyant is far too 'mature' to know about 'chumbawamba', so is in no danger of having a song going round his head. It has enough going on inside it already ...
> 
> 
> ... or so it is rumoured.



Darn it, it's in my head now......


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2016)

Brief Update.

Cops won't do anything - solicitors have chased and the Head honcho just said his officer has xxx amount of experience yadda yadda - still nobody has talked to the officer at the scene. Leigh Day aren't giving up on this.

Went back to hospital on Tuesday. Had xrays and my L1 has healed into a wedge, with the front (anterior) of the vertebrae being half the height of the rear. There is a bit of a gap between it and the T12, apparently the lost bone is about 1cm. As to how this will affect me, I don't know. The disc is also damaged permanently.

Still have another 6 weeks in the brace (7 done) until I get a CT Scan to confirm fusion, so no exercise at all, still. I can walk for 15 minutes or so before I need a rest - got some funny looks in the cafe this lunch from the old folk as I was wearing my brace.

Positive side, the hospital rang and I start physio next week - whoop. Case Manager spent two hours here this week and is writing a report. Looking to get help with gardening, window cleaning etc. Also to appoint a private physio and work with a Personal Trainer from my gym so when I'm permitted to exercise, they can tailor a rehab plan.

Oh and an interim payment arrived yesterday which was fairly substantial. This will be banked as I've been given a sick note for another 10 weeks by the hospital.

Sleeping is still a nightmare, but I am getting more mobile but need physio on the soft tissues in my back as they are very sore. My wife jokes I walk like a Lego Man.

Got three of my colleagues coming for a natter and catch up this afternoon, so I'll wobble off to the pub to meet up. Sounds like work has let them have the afternoon off to come and see me, which is nice.


----------



## Glow worm (26 Feb 2016)

A like for the good progress, not the cops attitude which frankly is an utter disgrace.


----------



## cyberknight (26 Feb 2016)

Im glad your on the mend and it sounds like your getting sorted, my brother in law fell off an unsave scaffold this week and needed pins + plate in his knee so he is in talk with his union rep and has been given full pay while they investigate it all.


----------



## Scoosh (26 Feb 2016)

[suspicious cynic mode




]


fossyant said:


> Got three of my colleagues coming for a natter and catch up this afternoon, so I'll wobble off to the pub to meet up. Sounds like work has let them have the afternoon off to come and see me, which is nice.


Aye, right ! 
They're coming to probe and see when you'll be back/ how much work you can do from home/ are you really that injured/ how come you're having 'such a good time' while we're still on the treadmill ...


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2016)

Scoosh said:


> [suspicious cynic mode
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They all called it a Team Meeting in the Diary !!! Just back, had lunch and a Guinness


----------



## Scoosh (26 Feb 2016)

fossyant said:


> They all called it a Team Meeting in the Diary !!! Just back, had lunch and a Guinness


So it was all a nice and civilised "Team meeting" .

Shame on me for doubting your beyond-reproach company (and colleagues ...)


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2016)

Got another set of colleagues wanting to come and see me - booked in for two weeks today, but after work at my local.  Had a message via twitter this evening !!!


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2016)

PS this lot couldn't blag an afternoon off !!!


----------



## fossyant (1 Mar 2016)

I saw the physio this morning. I seem to have a good range of movement, so he advised on a number of stretches. I asked about exercise, and using the Turbo has the go ahead, so long as I take it easy. I can also try swimming and maybe light weights at the gym. The physio doesn't want to do any manipulation until we have the CT Scan results.

Sooo, just swam 20 lengths, that's all - hard work but stopped before I got sore.


----------



## Katherine (1 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> I saw the physio this morning. I seem to have a good range of movement, so he advised on a number of stretches. I asked about exercise, and using the Turbo has the go ahead, so long as I take it easy. I can also try swimming and maybe light weights at the gym. The physio doesn't want to do any manipulation until we have the CT Scan results.
> 
> Sooo, just swam 20 lengths, that's all - hard work but stopped before I got sore.



That's fantastic news! Well done.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Mar 2016)

How long ago was it now? End of November so that makes it 3 months, you're probably doing pretty well for someone that has had a broken spine and certainly not disappointing progress. I hope it continues and you are not tempted to push to hard and suffer a set-back, small steady improvements are the key (That's an order!).

When are you going to start drip feeding us details of the Fossy comeback ride?


----------



## Scoosh (1 Mar 2016)

I like Skol said:


> When are you going to start drip feeding us details of the Fossy comeback ride?


When he's built up to 200km and lots of 12-15% hills, obviously ... 

... or when he's found a new cake stop .


----------



## fossyant (1 Mar 2016)

My first rides will be along the canal to cafe's at Portland Basin Ashton, and the cafe at Higher Poynton on the canal.

The missus won't let me use the turbo yet, so swimming it is - will try for a little every day.


----------



## oldstrath (1 Mar 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> True, but if you haven't read The Invisible Gorilla, it's well worth the effort, and very sobering. There are deep-seated reasons why there are so many SMIDSYs - we can _think_ we are looking, but actually our brain isn't _seeing_ what's really there. Knowing that intuitions, on which our brains rely for manageable data processing, can lead to fatal mistakes in certain scenarios, is an important first step in risk management. But, if the evidence from TIG is accurate, then telling people to look more carefully will only bring limited results: it's more complicated than that, and the way our brains learn to process information is the key.



If TIG is correct, it's actually evidence that generally drivers are unsafe. It also suggests to me that being 'sociable' with lighting is erroneous - we have to be perceived as threatening. Roll on driverless cars, or preferably carless drivers


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Mar 2016)

Fantastic news @fossyant, you just concentrate on getting better, the turbo can wait another bit


----------



## Lonestar (1 Mar 2016)

Nice one foss,pleased for you.


----------



## YahudaMoon (1 Mar 2016)

Hope seeing you on the road real soon


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Mar 2016)

Best of luck with the swimming @fossyant 

Despite the fact that I dislike it quite a lot, I found that it was a really effective recovery exercise when getting my leg back. Hope its good for you and not too boring.


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2016)

Went and did another 20 lengths yesterday. Resting today as a bit sore. Swimming is seriously boring though.


----------



## mjr (3 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> Went and did another 20 lengths yesterday. Resting today as a bit sore. Swimming is seriously boring though.


A pool is the swimming equivalent of a velodrome. The open rivers are likely to be a touch cold yet, though


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Mar 2016)

Good to hear you are moving and I am guessing being fit already has helped


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Mar 2016)

User said:


> The trick with swimming is to get sufficiently good enough at it to be able to do it on auto-pilot. Once it is beyond boring you can think about something else.


I actually like the fact that to keep count of lengths I can't let my brain wander too far off to other concerns... it's slightly meditative, the slow counting. And all the while I can just enjoy the physical sensation of being suspended in water.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Mar 2016)

User said:


> Not an option I find


It's probably my age, but unless I keep the length number in my mind, I forget...


----------



## I like Skol (5 Mar 2016)

I always lose count after about 6 or 8 lengths. I used to swim fairly regularly while my son was having his swimming lessons and found that I could do between 30-34 lengths in the 30 minutes available (certainly not a speed swimmer ) but I eventually stopped as I just couldn't find the motivation to get in the water and face the monotony of it any longer!


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Mar 2016)

I like Skol said:


> I always lose count after about 6 or 8 lengths. I used to swim fairly regularly while my son was having his swimming lessons and found that I could do between 30-34 lengths in the 30 minutes available (certainly not a speed swimmer ) but I eventually stopped as I just couldn't find the motivation to get in the water and face the monotony of it any longer!


I pay for three months in advance, and if I go swimming more than twice a week it saves money on paying per swim, so my tightwadness makes me go as often as I can to get the best value - normally four times a week for 32 lengths, and each swim costs about £1. I know I can get from work, have a swim and shower and get back to work in 50 minutes, so it's a nice break in the middle of the day for me, not a chore.


----------

